# Equivalencia o sustituto de transistor



## l88_782

hola!! les queria preguntar si alguno save de algun lugar de donde pueda bajar un programa de esos que te dan las equivalencias de los transistores o por lo menos el nombre.muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

Lo que buscas se llama NTE quick cross:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/nte-quickcross-encuentra-equivalencia-nte-ecg-17/

Saludos.


----------



## l88_782

ok es lo que necesitava, muchas gracias


----------



## baltazar0

hola a todos buen dia   

Tengo algunos conosimientos de electronica pero nu mucho y nesesito saber unos remplazos para transistores... y el dilema  :|  es que tengo la Datasheet del transistor pero como no conosco muchos componentes y nu se cual tiene caracteristicas similares...

¿alquien me podria enseñar como encontrar los remplasos?

o no se si estara por hay el ECG en internet si alquien sabe donde encotrarlo hay me las arreilo para encontrar el remplaso!

Los transistores son:

BC547
BC557
BD140

De Antemano Muchas Garsias...


----------



## Aristides

Hola baltazar0:

En la mayoría de las aplicaciones, para obtener un reemplazo, sólo hace falta verificar si es PNP ó NPN y que las tensiones de ruptura superen las tensiones de fuente, lo mismo para la corriente.

Donde se debe tener cuidado es en altas frecuencias, por ejemplo sintonizadores, también en casos extremos de conmutación como; fuentes conmutadas,  salida horizontal en TV y monitores.

Cuando hagas este tipo de preguntas, sobre reemplazos de transistores, es conveniente que adjuntes el circuito o especifiques un poco más donde se utilizan.

¡¡SUERTE!!


----------



## baltazar0

Hola Aristides!!

Me a sido de mucha a ayuda tu respuesta muchas grasias!!

PD: el circuito es el coche sigue linea..

XAU


----------



## bgarmol

Saludos al foro.

Estoy montando un inyector de señales de FM de una practica de un curso a distancia.

Mi problema es que dicha práctica lo hace con dos transistores: AF124 y BC308, y me mandan los transistores BC557 y BF494. Ahora no se donde montar cada uno.

Este es el esquema. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?.

Gracias


----------



## Saint_

hola, no existe mucha diferencia en los transistores 
todos de vaja potencia y la respuesta en frecuencia de estos es mayor a 100MHz, por tanto 
no creo que haya mucho lio en usar los qu te mandaron... su fuera tu utilizaria ambos sin ninguna discrecion....


----------



## totung

hola quiero armar un circuito el cual me pide un Transistor BC107 o 148 vivo en mexico y la tienda mas cercana es steren quisiera saber cual otro tipo puedo usar.    
de ante mano Gracias.


----------



## farzy

BC547, BC548, BC550 etc... , si lo compras en steren no habra inconveniente en adquirirlo, sino lo tienen pide cualquiera de los que eh escrito o diles que te den un substituto.


----------



## pic-man

Hola, tengo una consulta que hacer y espero que me puedan ayudar. Quisiera saber donde puedo encontrar algún manual donde se indique que transistores pueden reemplazar a que otros. Por ejemplo ahorita necesito transistores 2n2222 que son de los de uso más general y quisiera saber si puedo reemplazarlos con unos bc548, eso sólo por poner un ejemplo.

Tengo muchas dudas sobre muchos transistores es por eso que pregunto por un manual, si alguien me puede dar información sobre donde descargar uno o donde comprarlo de verdad les estaría muy agradecido.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ChaD

Manual no conozco, lo que podes hacer es buscar en Google con la palabra "equivalente". Por ejemplo "bc548 equivalente" sin las comillas. O ponerlo en ingles para tener otros resultados


----------



## JV

En esta lista puedes encontrar un referencia a reemplazos:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/archivos/Guia-ECG-NTE.zip

Lo que conviene hacer es buscar las hojas de datos y compararlas.

Saludos..


----------



## pic-man

Muchas gracias a los dos por sus comentarios y gracias JV por el manual, voy a consultarlo a ver que tal me va.

Buscar la palabra equivalente puede ser buen método, y disculpen que pregunte algo tan básico pero que palabra podría usar para buscar equivalencias en inglés?


----------



## IngenieroGarcia

hola, necesito saber la referencia de un transistor que cumpla las mismas funciones que el k30a y que se encuentre en circuit maker, por favor colaborenme.


----------



## Sergio Flores

NTE 458, funciona de manera similiar, no estoy seguro si está en Circuit Maker, pero es el equivalente. Sólo por si te sirve.


----------



## kwell81

Hola a todos, estoy reparando un plotter HP, y tengo que reemplazar un transistor que lleva estos números, 4-071 239, es un transistor pequeño. He estado buscando por la Web y no he encontrado nada, haber si me podéis echar una mano, gracias


----------



## pepechip

hola
mira a ver si en la misma placa tienes otro transistor con la misma numeracion, y procedes a comprobarlo con el polimetro para averiguar si es NPN o PNP, asi como la disposicion de los terminales, y procedes a sustituir por alguno generico.
saludos


----------



## El nombre

una cosa básica y elemental, al igual que pepechip, es saber que funcion realiza el transistor en el circuito. Eso se hace reaizando un pequeño esquema siguiendo pistas. de esa forma puedes, tambien, llegar a saber si es PNP o nPN al igual que , supuestamente, la ganancia que debe tener.


----------



## kwell81

Tienes razon, lo acabo de hacer, era un NPN, le he puesto un bc546 y funciona. Gracias. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Joaco22

Hola:
querría saber un equivalente del transistor BF494B, en argentina, xq no lo pude encontrar aca.
Muchas Gracias
Chau


----------



## Eduardo

La necesidad del "correcto reemplazo" depende de la funcion que cumpla en el circuito.  Como no siempre se puede estar seguro de las condiciones, te conviene empezar probando un transistor para esas frecuencias facil y barato (como el 2N3904) y ver que tal anda.


----------



## El nombre

El datasheet te informaciónrma de las caracteristicas del mismo. solo tienes que buscar uno igual.

El probar por probar no se aconseja en nada.


----------



## Fogonazo

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm



> BF494	SI NPN AM/FM 30/20V 0.03A 260MHZ	$0.281




¿ Para que reemplazar si se consigue el mismo ?


----------



## tiopepe123

Todo eso por el archiconodicisimo BF494 de toda la vida 

Segun el libro de petete

bf184, bf185, bf254, bf255

Seguramente es de un emisor de FM o un amplificador de FM sencillo.


----------



## cooperharris

Los reemplazo para ese  transistor  son:


bf240..241 

bf254..255

bf 594..595

espero que  te  sirva .


----------



## enanetel

hola creo que es un transistor por que en la placa pone la letra Q, y tambien tengo otro componente con la nomenclatura 4,00MG Y y en la placa pone una Y, mi pregunta es como uedo comprobar ese supuesto transistor y que es la otra pieza muchas gracias, ah se me olvidaba es de mi mando a distancia  de la tele de la marca lavis


----------



## Gatxan

En efecto, el S8050 es un transistor. Puedes comprobarlo con un tester en la posición de diodos, encuentras la base y mides las uniones a polarización directa e inversa.
El 4,00MG es un resonador cerámico de 4MHz, ó un cristal de cuarzo, que en el caso de un mando a distancia es frecuente que sea un resonador porque es más barato y no es crítica la estabilidad de frecuencia.

Si el mando de tu tv. no te funciona:
1- cámbiale las pilas
2- limpia los contactos de las pilas del mando, y asegúrate que entra la corriente al circuito
3- limpia los botones por debajo y los contactos que tiene la placa del mando
4- repasa las soldaduras de los componentes (por las caídas puede haberse soltado algo)

Por último, preocúpate de los componentes que lleva


----------



## enanetel

no encuentro el transistor por ningunlado ni la otroa pieza aqui en sevilla no la tienen en ninguna de las tiendas de electroncia que he ido, alguien me puede decir cual es el equivalente del transistor y el cristal de cuarzo o si alguien me lo pudiera mandar por favor se lo agradeceria, pagandole todo los gastos de envio o lo que fuera pertinente, gracias.


----------



## enanetel

alguien me puede decir el equivalente del transistor s8050  d331


----------



## flamenco25

Saludos, a ver si me podeis decir el equivalente de este transistor 202646 por €spaña
no lo encuentro.


----------



## Eduardo

Mmmm....  seguro que es 202646?   se lee claramente el 0 ?


----------



## AZ81

Fijate bien en la nomenclatura y vuelve a preguntar por que no me suena que exista, mira a ver si es 2sb,  2sc o 2sd porque en el dataseet no sale.
 Antonio


----------



## zopilote

Con una nomenclatura de fábrica, no se va a poder decir que transistor es, lo que te aconsejo es que si es de algun aparato, deberia de existir en el mismo, un transistor que no este dañado y pueda ser testeado para determinar su naturaleza (NPN, PNP, MOS,...) y recoger los voltajes que trabaja para lograr una seleccion de posibles reemplazos.


----------



## flamenco25

az81   el   lleva   la indicacion   que   medas,


----------



## Eduardo

Es un 2N2646, y es un transistor de unijuntura.


----------



## kytu

estaba intentado arreglar un aparato electrónico que tiene algunos años ya, y e partido las patillas de un transistor, la numeración es 78005AP pero no se si aun existen estos ya que e buscando en la pagina de onda radio y no sale nada, ay algún equivalente de ese que aun se fabrique?


----------



## Eduardo

No te sobra un cero?


----------



## kytu

creo que no, de todas formas e limado el integrado para tener acceso a las patillas y con estaño lo e re-soldado, muchas gracias por todo ^^


----------



## pepechip

¿?


----------



## flamenco25

gracias   eduardo   por   lo del transistor,


----------



## misero

Buenas, me hace falta para un proyecto el IGBT GT20D201 y GT20D101 pero no los encuentro me puede decri alguien si tienen equivalentes.

gracias


----------



## gca

Hola
Bueno yo estoy realizando un circuito pero no consigo en las casa de electronica de por aca un transistor que es el MPS6531 y quiciera saber con que transistor lo puedo remplazar. 
 Muchas gracias de antemano.
El circuito es el siguiente:


----------



## Guest

es un vulgar y simple 123ap se consigue en todas partes, si no tienen ese transistor no tienen nada...

Industry Number  : MPS6531
NTE Device Number: NTE123AP
T-NPN,SI-AF/RF AMP,TO-92. 

saludos


----------



## gca

En las 3 casas de electronica de las zona no lo pude conseguir. Me podrias decir cual es su remplazo. Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Guest

ahi te lo puse   123ap    pidelo asi mismo
 a lo mejor a la casa electronica le dio flojera buscar el equivalente

http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte123ap.pdf

saludos


----------



## Guest

mas equivalentes

MPS5172, BC337, BC548, BC548B, 2N3904, S9014, C546, C847, 18112, 9014C, KN3904


----------



## gca

Muchisima gracias amigo voy a ver si consigo este.


----------



## bachi

Hola aqui tienes el equivalente de uno de los dos.

Saludos


----------



## misero

gracias,, no sabes si tiene complementario ?

Un saludo


----------



## SukY

Hola, estoy reparando un coche teledirigdo porque no le funcionaba la direccion y se ha quemado un transistor en el cual pone "B564A YC218",e ido a la tienda de electronica habitual y me han dicho que no lo tienen, que busque uno equivalente con nombre europeo, y si alguien sabe de algun transistor que me pueda valer se lo agradeceria mucho. Un saludo


----------



## santiago

buca su hoja de datos , fijate en sus caracteristicas y busca un equivalente o pone la hoja de datos en el foro que te damos algun equivalente, que raro que no te lo buscaron en la casa de electronica , aca en mi tienda habitual tienen un programa de reemplazos en la pc y te dan uno eqivalente
saludos


----------



## lanselor

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pcn/PCN/2007/Q3073704.pdf

ahi tienes una lista con todas las equivalencias, y las caracteristicas del Transistor. Espero que te resulte util.


----------



## SukY

Hola, muchas gracias, sin abusar de vuestra amabilidad si me podias dar un equivalente me ayudarias mucho, por que no soy muy ducho en estos temas de parametros de transistores . Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## SukY

Perdonen de nuevo, "lanselor" ¿quieres decir que toda la lista de transistores que sale en el PDF son equivalentes? probe con C945 y no funciona el circuito. Ruego que me respondan. Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## armaggedon_1757

hola, disculpen si no  ubique bien esta  pregunta, pero necesito saber cuales son los posibles reemplazos del transistor 2sd1853 (darlington silicon npn 80 V  1.5 A  0.7 W ) , que estaba ubicado en el horizontal de un tv , se quemo, y se ve en pantalla solo una franja verde muy luminosa . .  es posible reemplazarlo por un BD679? desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda


edit: ya consegui reemplazo : tip 112


----------



## MFK08

no consigo estos transistores me gustaria saber por cual los puedo sustituir..

MJE15034/MJE15035
MJL4281/MJL4302


----------



## DJ DRACO

MJE13002 	POTENCIA	NPN	600V	1.5Ah	40W
MJE13005	SILICIO		NPN	700V	4Ah	75W
MJE13006	POTENCIA	NPN	700V	8Ah	80W 
MJE13007	POTENCIA	NPN	700V	8Ah	80W 
MJE13009	POTENCIA	NPN	700V	12Ah	100W
MJE15030	POTENCIA	NPN	150V	8Ah	50W
MJE15031	POTENCIA	PNP	150V	8Ah	50W
MJE2955		POTENCIA	PNP	100V	15Ah	90W
MJE3055		POTENCIA	NPN	100V	15Ah	90W
MJE340		POTENCIA	NPN	300V	0.5Ah	20.8W
MJE350		SILICIO		PNP	300V	0.5Ah	20W

no toy seguro de cual puede reemplazarlo, pero con que tengan las mismas caracteristicas t sirven.

son todos transistores de Motorola, a lo mejor si buscas con google en los datasheets de motorola encuentres algo.


----------



## nikestereo

Hola a todos los foristas. Les comento yo soy un estudiante y ando buscando algun reemplazante del 2n2646 por algun transistor NPN o PNP. Si alguien me podria ayudar les agradeceria. He encontrado este link del datasheet del mismo http://www.e-merchan.com/pub/2n2646.pdf


----------



## Eduardo

No es mas sencillo usar ese o un unijuntura programable?

2N2646	UNIJUNTURA P/DISPARO SCR 0.05 A	$2.365
2N6027	UNIJUNTURA PROGRAMABLE USO GRAL	$1.285
2N6028	UNIJUNTURA PROG RETARDOS LARGOS	$0.786
Precios expresados en pesos argentinos
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar


----------



## anthony123

Entre un NPN & PNP y un unijuntura hay muchas cosas en las que se difiere..! Para que qieres un remplazo? No lo consigues?


----------



## nikestereo

yo lo quiero reemplazar solo por el hecho de que lo estoy simulando mediante el PC y el programa livewire no tiene transistores unijuntura. He leido tambien que se puede hacer un desarrollo mediante el circuito equivalente del mismo.


----------



## anthony123

Amigo los simuladores no te permiten probar un circuito al 100%...! Seria mejor emplear un protoboard y unos cuantos cables.:!

PD: Puedes usar un simulador mas potente..!


----------



## nikestereo

que me recomiendas anthony123?


----------



## anthony123

1** Proto.. Aprendes mas..! La realidad difiera mucho de la simulacion.:!
2** Un simulador mas completo--.!


----------



## nikestereo

Muchas Gracias


----------



## anthony123

De nada.. precisamente para eso estamos en el foro.:! Saludos y cuentanos como te fue..!


----------



## xarreador

Hola,mi pregunta es si alguien conoce un equivalente del"04N70BF",puesto que este no lo encuentro por ningun lado.Pertenece a la fuente de alimentacion de un monitor lcd.Gracias y un saludo


----------



## zopilote

lo más rapido en conseguir son los 6N70, si no te gusta pregunta por los 4N80 y tendras algo más cercano, tambien le hace los 7N60.



Etolipoz


----------



## xarreador

Gracias,voy a probar a ver si los encuentro.Un saludo


----------



## TULLIO

agradeceria a quien pueda suministrarme información para reemplazo del transistor bc457


----------



## djchinomix

el 2n2222 , 2n3904 , bf494 te pueden servir.


----------



## DANDY

djchinomix
un momento no sera 457 ? por que tu has puesto los reemplazos para el 547 no sera un error tullio?


----------



## djchinomix

deberas, no me habia dado cuenta...jejeje 
voy a averiguar algun reemplazo para ese transistor...
saludos


----------



## pepechip

ahy muchos circuitos en donde la eleccion de un transistor tan solo hay que mirar si se trata de un tipo NPN o tipo PNP, ya que para su correcto funcionamiento no requieren de grandes prestaciones.
Yo muchas veces me voy a la lista de precios de transistores y simplemente elijo el mas economico. 
Por ejemplo para encender un led o accionar un pequeño rele puedes poner cualquier cosa que tenga tres patas.


----------



## mcrven

DANDY, hice una búsqueda por BC457 y C457.
Simplemente no hubo resultados. No aparecen ni cómo originales, nio cómo remplazos.

Saludos:


----------



## TULLIO

hola: gracias a todos por las respuestas.Se trata de un circuito que habia empezado a armar hace algunos años de un ablandador de agua, articulo extraido de una ya inexistente revista francesa de electronica.Creo que Le haut Parleur (si no esta mal escrito). como no tengo datos del bc457 se me hace muy dificil saber con que reemplazarlo.TULLIO


----------



## TULLIO

hola:me onvidaba, proximamentey con un poco de suerte probare de subir el circuito por si a alguno le interesa y ve como solucionar el problema.


----------



## zaiz

Si tienes el circuito, puedes ver las necesidades de voltajes y corrientes. Y sobre éstas buscar uno que cumpla.


----------



## frankelterri

Me podrian decir cual es el reemplazo de bd137 porque en el circuit maker no aparece el transistor


----------



## frankelterri

un amplificador de 50W


----------



## bachi

Hola aquí tienes el reemplazo



Saludos


----------



## jenrique

el bd135 o bd139


----------



## lalex

creo q el bd349 tmb


----------



## SukY

Hace tiempo que deje abondonado este tema, y ahora recien reabierto me gustaria que alguien me dijera cual es el equivalente porque aun no he dado con el. Un saludo


----------



## Cacho

Estás buscando un reemplazo para el 2sb564, es un transistor PNP sin nada especial, salvo una corriente de 1A (aunque la pot máx es de 800mW).
Buscá uno de la línea BC55X/560, tené cuidado de poner los pines como deben ir, y todo debería andar. Si necesitás más corriente, el BD140 anda. Otra vez, prestá atención con los pines.
Acá te dejo el datasheet para que te fijes el pinout y las características.

Saludos


----------



## SukY

Muchas gracias "San_Cacho" ya lo he soldado y va perfecto, eres un crack! Un saludo


----------



## Cacho

De nada Suky.


----------



## crazysound

Hola, alguien sabe de algún reemplazo para los MJE15032 y MJE15033? Gracias.


----------



## RaFFa

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola, alguien sabe de algún reemplazo para los MJE15032 y MJE15033? Gracias.



Los tip 41c y 42c son casi identicos,por que la tension maxima de trabajo es de 100v,a diferencia de los otros que son 250v.por lo demas es casi todo igual,ademas creo que los tip pueden disipar un poquito mas de potencia. Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO

holas, recurro a este post ya que tengo un circuito con los: 2N5551
necesitaria reemplazos para estos pequeños transistores.

el circuito es el de 200w UCD ultra alta fidelidad clase D de philips.

saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Reemplaza el 2N5551 con el MPSA42.


Etolipoz


----------



## crazysound

Hola Raffa, gracias pero necesito que aguanten más de 200V de Vce. Si alguien conoce algún reemplazo, por favor que me los pase. Gracias a todos...


----------



## Cacho

CrazySound, dependiendo de qué corriente necesites podés usar los MJE340/350.
¿En qué los tenés que usar? ¿Podés postear el circuito?

Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Si solo son para  drives, tambien esta los 2SA1668/2SC4382 y 2SA1837/2SC4793


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, gracias por la información pero deben ser de 50W. Si encuentran algún par por favor escriban. También puede ser el reemplazo del MJE5731A, que es el complementario del TIP50 que lo consigo. 

Hay varios circuitos que usan éstos tr's como driver, y usan fuentes de +-80V o más.

Desde ya, muchas gracias....


----------



## rafa_larrosa

Necesitaria una ayudita para intentar montar unos circuitos.  
La question esque e encontrado unos circuitos que teienen unos transistores HEP801 
HEP50 HEP51, til78 , tip31, bc327 pero en la tienda de electronica que suelo comprar no estan. hay algunos equivalentes? 
tampoco encuentro en la tienda el diodo 1n4001. otro equivalente? jejeje 
Los circuitos son estos: 
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Control-remoto-infrarrojo-codificado.html  --> BC327
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conmutador-por-barrera.html  --> 1n4001
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conmutador-por-ruido.html --> HEP801 i HEP50
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conmutador-por-luz.html --> TIL 78 i TIP 31
Creeis que son muy complicados para ser principiante?

muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Rafa,hep801=nte312,hep50=nte123a,hep51=nte129,tip31=nte196,bc327=nte159   Esta información.fue extraida de la version reciente del''nte'' y cuyo buscador  Trs. y C.I,sus remplazos directos y vision de sus caract.en ''pdf'',lo podras bajar a tu escritorio desde la sgte.direcc. : http://nte01.nteinc.com/webforms.nsf/qcsignin?openform    Con los ''nte''anotados,le pides al dependiente que busque en su listado de existencias,posteriormente comprueba diferencias en su patillaje(por si acaso) para un correcto armado.En la pag.sugerida,previamente debes registrarte,una vez ejecutada y en tu escritorio,en su parte sup.izq.''click''en ''search'',se abrira un ''buscador''en su zona inf.derech., desde ese pto. en adelante ''coser y cantar''.   PD=me parece que la tienda y su vendedor no tienen idea de lo existente en repuestos.   Respecto al nivel de dificultad de tus cktos.comienza con el ''conmutador por barrera'',''conm.por luz'',pero,te sugiero revisar los proyectos realizados y probados que se encuentran en esta misma pagina y en los cuales podras ser guiado por sus propios autores.Lo esencial es que poseas un ''protoboard''y fte.de v.,lo restante...''con paciencia y salivita...el elefante se caso con la hormiguita''


----------



## dafequin

quiero saber si puedo sustituir un transistor bd140 por un b649a y q diferencia hay es para un robot seguidor de linea ademas me gustaria saber la funcion de los transistores en un circuito


----------



## Cacho

Hola Dafequin.

En general se pueden reemplazar uno por el otro, son bastante parecidos y la limitación más grande es el voltaje máximo que soportan: Los 2SB649 soportan entre 120 y 180V de máximo, los BD140, hasta 100V.
Si ponés uno de los primeros para reemplazar uno de los segundos, es casi seguro que ande.
Si es el caso contrario, quizá vuelen por exceso de voltaje.

Y la funcion de un transistor en un circuito... 
¿Sabés lo que hace un transistor?

Saludos


----------



## dafequin

otra vez necesito un transistor bc557 y queria saber si lo puedo cambiar por uno 2n 390 y q diferencia tiene gracias


----------



## Cacho

dafequin dijo:
			
		

> ...un...bc557...lo puedo cambiar por uno 2n 390 y q diferencia tiene...



Si escribís sin puntos, acentos ni comas, te contesto sin puntos, acentos ni comas.

Haber diferencias hay entre los dos transistores la primera es que uno existe y el 2n390 no si te referis al 3906 tenes unos volts de diferencia entre los Vce en uno el 557 hay un maximo de 50V y en el otro solo 40V por lo que si te mantenes dentro de los margenes vas a estar bien ademas tienen un pinout distinto no es grave ambos tienen base central asi que no hay tantos problemas las diferencias van mas alla de todo esto hasta las corrientes maximas que peuden manejar pero como el reemplazo supera al original no deberias tener problemas siempre y cuando no te olvides de las otras dos cuestiones.

Si buscás el datasheet de cada uno verás las características.
Si leés éste tema verás la importancia de la puntuación.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

¿Alguien conoce algún equivalente al ECG152 y ECG 153?
Por internet he encontrado el BD441 que tienen características casi iguales, menos la corriente de base, que en el ECG 152 es 3A y en el BD152 1A.

¿Es esto muy importante?
¿Puedo utilizar el BD441 en lugar del ECG 152?

Aquí les dejo los datasheets de los dos transistores.


----------



## rafa_larrosa

No se si te servirá esta pagina pero hace referencia a los substitutos para semiconductores ECG

http://www.gelsat.hd1.com.br/tabelas_e_guias/substituicao_de_semicondutores_ecg_e_nte.pdf


----------



## elosciloscopio

!Muchas gracias Rafa, es exactamente lo que andava buscando!


----------



## rafa_larrosa

no ay de que, el Dios Google hace milagros ; )


----------



## Barry Lyndon

rafa_larrosa dijo:
			
		

> no ay de que, el Dios Google hace milagros ; )


    Tu milagroso''Dios Google'' debe estar indignado con tu proceder,pues,tu consulta inicial la hiciste en esta pagina y no a el.-


----------



## elosciloscopio

Jajajajaja


----------



## rafa_larrosa

antes de preguntar busque en mi dios  jajajaja
seguramente si hubiera buscado mejor lo hubiera encontrado jajaja
lo siento


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

rafa_larrosa dijo:
			
		

> Necesitaria una ayudita para intentar montar unos circuitos.
> La question esque e encontrado unos circuitos que teienen unos transistores HEP801
> HEP50 HEP51, til78 , tip31, bc327 pero en la tienda de electronica que suelo comprar no estan. hay algunos equivalentes?
> tampoco encuentro en la tienda el diodo 1n4001. otro equivalente? jejeje
> Los circuitos son estos:
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Control-remoto-infrarrojo-codificado.html  --> BC327
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conmutador-por-barrera.html  --> 1n4001
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conmutador-por-ruido.html --> HEP801 i HEP50
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conmutador-por-luz.html --> TIL 78 i TIP 31
> Creeis que son muy complicados para ser principiante?
> 
> muchas gracias por adelantado.



Para el 1n4001 , podes poner el 1n4007 porque el 1n4001 es un diodo rectificador como el 1n4007


----------



## alberto0960

Hola alex y Rafa

el diodo !N4001 es un rectificador de de 1 Amp y de 50 Voltios a 1000Voltios, son practicamnete iguales las caracteristicas del 1N4001 al 1N4007 te dejo link http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/1/N/4/0/1N4001.shtml 

te envio reemplazoz hay uno que no encontre el TIL78 fototransistor, vi algo que el TIL81 lo puede reemplazar pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Tacatomon

Para los diodos

Puedes pedir 1N4002/1N4003/1N4004/1N4005/1N4006/1N4007

TIP31C por TIP41C ó MJE15028 ó MJE15030.

BC327 por BC556

Saludos.


----------



## rafa_larrosa

aleex gracias por tu ayuda
alberto0960 muy útil el archivo, gracias.
tacatomon muchas gracias 

un saludoo a todos


----------



## r2

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro quisiera saber que transistores son equivalentes al mar-1 ,mar-8 ,era-3


----------



## josemari75

hola tengo unos transistores muy antiguos que son sc107b y el sc157a me gustaria saber toda la información posible pero minimo su patillaje y los equivalentes.

tamvien con los sc108a y sc259b
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

pone en google, el nombre del transistor seguido de la palabra "datasheet"

con eso vas a encontrar toda la información, ya que "datasheet" significa "Hoja de datos"


----------



## mauroffx

tengo un par de ECG's dando vuelta, cuando tenga un rato hoy me fijo si tengo algun diagrama.

saludos!


----------



## mauroffx

en alldatasheet.com se encuentra 2SC107 y otras variaciones pero no exactamente SC107 y demas.

como te dije... aguantame hasta la noche que me fijo si lo encuentro en papeles.

saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr

El NTE te puede servir ahi puedes encontrar el remplazo y ver la hoja de datos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22.html


----------



## josemari75

bueno, en google no hay nada, por lo menos yo no encontre nada y eso que intente en su momento lo de data sheet, buscare de nuevo y vere los resultados, el programa ese lo estoy descargando ahora mismo, ya vere lo que sale, estoy abierto a mas sugerencias


----------



## josemari75

hola, ya probre el sofware de nte y no hay datos, en google sige igual,sin datos


----------



## Traviato

En otro hilo que empezaste con algo parecido, te dejé un catálogo de esos componentes que incluye el patillaje de los mismos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about33228.html 

Como el enlace ya no funciona, lo vuelvo a subir:



Saludos.


----------



## josemari75

gracias, la primera vez no me funciono el enlace y pense que era porque no estava apuntao a lo de rapidshare.
ahora bien, de lo que entiendo por el catalogo la unica diferencia que hay entre el 107 y el 108 es la tension entre colector y emisor que enel 107 es de 45v y en el 108 es 20v, en tu experiencia ¿afectaria mucho esto si pongo un 108 en vex de un 107?
con el 157 y el 259 pasa mas o menos igual pero en tensiones negativas


----------



## Traviato

Pues si la alimentación del circuito donde van a funcionar, no supera la tensión de 20 voltios, no pasará nada. Lo mismo te funcionará uno que otro.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si la fuente de alimentación es de 20V ó menos, puedes reemplazarlos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gladiador89

Hola compañeros!. 

Quiero armar un ampliador de señal, con control remoto, no consigo el transistor que me pide en el circuito, que es este: 1 de 2N2907, y quisiera saber que transistor equivalente podria poner... los demas componentes son estos: 

 -. 1 capacitor 10 microfaradio.
 -. 2 resistencia una de 22k y otra de 1M 
 -. 2 transistores 1 de 2N2907 (es el que no encuentro)y el otro de 2N3904 
 -. fuente es de 3V

Desde ya muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## zaiz

Gladiador89 dijo:


> Hola compañeros!.
> 
> Quiero armar un ampliador de señal, con control remoto, no consigo el transistor que me pide en el circuito, que es este: 1 de 2N2907, y quisiera saber que transistor equivalente podria poner... los demas componentes son estos:
> 
> -. 1 capacitor 10 microfaradio.
> -. 2 resistencia una de 22k y otra de 1M
> -. 2 transistores 1 de 2N2907 (es el que no encuentro)y el otro de 2N3904
> -. fuente es de 3V
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias. saludos


 
si estás manejando baja potencia podrías utilizar el BC557 como sustituto.

Saludos.


----------



## Gladiador89

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!. Si estoy trabajando con baja potencia... voy a intentar con el transistor que me dijiste. saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055

Gladiador89 dijo:


> Hola compañeros!.
> 
> Quiero armar un ampliador de señal, con control remoto, no consigo el transistor que me pide en el circuito, que es este: 1 de 2N2907, y quisiera saber que transistor equivalente podria poner... los demas componentes son estos:
> 
> -. 1 capacitor 10 microfaradio.
> -. 2 resistencia una de 22k y otra de 1M
> -. 2 transistores 1 de 2N2907 (es el que no encuentro)y el otro de 2N3904
> -. fuente es de 3V
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias. saludos



Tambien te puede benir bien el BC327 facil de encontrar y barato


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Disculpar si es una pregunta de Datasheet pero es que todavia no sé leerlas demasiado bien y tengo dudas.
El caso es que ahora que me he puesto a montar un circuito, he ido a buscar un transistor BC546 que supuestamente el vendedor habia metido en la bolsita, y no estaba(que raro ¿no?), en fin, lo que he podido ver que tengo los BC547 y el BC548, por arriba y por abajo pero por el medio ni hablar..jaja

Porcierto, no sé si sera de ayuda pero el transistor lo utilizare para RF.

Gracias. 
Saludos!


----------



## Limbo

Encontre esto y aqui si que me saco de dudas:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/172157/ONSEMI/BC548CZL1.html

Gracias de todos modos.
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Para RF te vienen mejor los BC337/BC327


----------



## daddy067

hola, 
1. como veras en el datasheet los 3 transistores son equivalentes.
2. mejor usa otro transistor, ya que el BC548 es un transistor para amplificador.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/B/C/5/4/BC548.shtml


----------



## g.corallo

aca una pequeña tabla


----------



## Limbo

> Para RF te vienen mejor los BC337/BC327


Realmente es para hacer un Theremin. Supuse que era RF.
El circuito es este: http://www.pisotones.com/Theremin/Theremini.htm

Y ya esta definido el transistor, asi que supongo que tendra que ver con la amplificacion.
Si viendo el circuito se os ocurre componentes mas adecuados, no dudeis en comentarmelo. Estoy construyendolo en una Veroboard ya que te facilitan el esquema para tal. De momento lo montare con los componentes que aparecen en la web pero tengo pensado mejorarlo, si es que se puede, sino cambiando lso tipos de componentes, comprarlos de mejor calidad.

Gracias a todos.
Saludos!


----------



## deluxecom

bueno limbo lo que respecta a mi experiencia montando circuitos constantemente tengo que hacer reemplazos de disposiivos como transistores y lo hecho de a si haz observado que siempre o casi siempre estos dispositivos llevan en los extremos de sus terminales una resistencia en serie bueno deduci que la funcion de esos es controlar la corriente que circula por aquel terminal, en conclucion si tienes un dispositivo como otro transistor (como es el caso de uno de la misma familia) quizas nesecites modificar la resistencia adecuada para el nuevo dispositivo con el cual dispones.
He realizado muchos reemplazos y siempre me funciona compara, moficafica y listo .
suerte


----------



## Tacatomon

Si es para esa aplicación, cualquiera te puede venir bien, pero a fuerza tiene que ser de baja señal. Son rápidos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Limbo

Gracias a todos. Ya os contare si tengo algun problema con estos transistores (Espero que no).
Hasta otra!


----------



## deluxecom

> Si es para esa aplicación, cualquiera te puede venir bien, pero a fuerza tiene que ser de baja señal. Son rápidos.


Tacatomon en mi deseo de aprender mas quisiera saber como se puede apreciar esa caracteristica en los transistores ( en que parte del datasheet lo enuncia ), me refiero si es de baja señal , rapidos


----------



## tiago

Quiero comentaros si alguien ha montado amplificadores con este transistor, que me cuente sus experiencias. Hace poco tiempo me cargué uno, y aún estoy preguntandome que falló.Me han comentado que son un tanto delicados y arriesgados, no se que de cierto hay en ello, pero estoy un poco asustado debido al precio que tienen.Pues estoy decidido a sustituirlo y probar de nuevo.
Saludos.
PD, algun moderador puede editar el titulo del hilo por favor.


----------



## GustyArte

Hasta donde se, el MRF151G es el equivalente del BLF278, pero tengo mis dudas porque los diseños cambian.

Yo estoy por montar tambien un ampli con el MRF, ando en busqueda como vos de un buen diseño.

Espero no ser imprudente, pero el amigo Moises Calderon ha montado un amplificador con exito, el talvez nos pueda dar una ayuda.

p/d: te respondi el MP


----------



## tiago

Si, Gusty, gracias por tu mp.
Moises Claderon me ha aconsejado bien cuando se lo he pedido,parece una persona que sabe lo que hace,no como yo. Tenia montado el transistor sobre un diseño comercial que incluye otro mosfet para excitar el BLF,parece ser que se me ha ido la mano con la excitacion y el BLF se ha ido al cuerno, despues de medir la exitación, me he dado cuenta que le estaba suministrando 1'5 - 1'6 Watios, en lugar de 1 que pone en las caracteristicas, parece que por ese medio watio ha caido el Transistor.
Saludos.
Por cierto no localizo éstas resistencias, ¿Sabeis alguna pagina web que las ofrezca? Para pedirla.


----------



## GustyArte

mmm, se exita con mas ese mosfet, arranca desde los 3 watts hasta 8 máximo.
Tendrias que postear el circuito que armaste, a lo mejor no fue por la exitacion, sino por exceso de roe en la salida, ya sea por estar mal de impedancia, etc.. o por un mal ajuste del bias, es muy critico en esos aspectos.

Podrias subir fotos y el circuito, asi talvez encontremos la falla.

Sobre las resistencias.. 
http://www.broadcastconcepts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=10

Saludos!


----------



## tiago

Si, lo se, pero ten en cuenta que antes hay otro fet mas pequeño,recibiendo la entrada, y excitando al BLF, es un circuito en dos etapas,es comercial:  http://www.tugicom.com/rf-amplifier/amp300.html
Puede que el bias esté mal,pero no se como ajustarlo.
El amigo Moises me dio unos consejos ajustandolo sin excitación pero con carga, intercalando un amperimetro, pero en ningun momento se ha movido la lectura.
Ahora con el Bias fuera de punto, no se que hacer. La roe de la antena está en 1'2.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte

Ah bien, por eso te decia que postees el circuito.

Si es un pallet comprado, no deberias tocar el ajuste del bias, ya que esta ajustado en fabrica...

Ahora bien, evidentemente lo sobre exitaste al modulo, por eso se habra quemado.
Te pregunto, como probaste el modulo, con antena o carga fantasma?
La doble alimentacion la hiciste de forma correcta?

Pregunto todo esto para ver donde fue la falla.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo Tiago, te indique, que para ajustar el bias, debes intercalar un miliamperimetro de 0-500mA, y ajustar el bias aprox 150/200mA, si haz intercalado para ajustar el bias un amperimetro, no podras notar casi nada por la resolucion del amperimetro, estoy a vuestras ordenes en lo que pueda ayudarte, es recomendable, tomar las precauciones del caso al hacer todos estos ajustes, el MRF151G, es reemplazo del BLF 278, pero si no utilizas el original motorola, no soporta mas de 50 voltios en DC, ten cuidado x ahi, el Macom, no te rinde mas de 250/260 vatios, si lees mas es por armonicos, un abrazo,moises

Amigo, la recomendacion indispensable, es que al hacer estos ajustes, tengas conectado a la salida del amplificador necesariamente una carga de 50 ohms de la potencia necesaria en este caso minimo 300 vatios,saludos


----------



## tiago

El caso, es que el bias se tocó en algun momento, este aparato no ha pasado solo por mis manos, por eso está fuera de punto. Si no, ya me habria fijado en las posiciones iniciales antes de tocar nada.
Moises, gracias por intervenir, intercalé el miliamperimetro y no me registró nada, cuando tenga ocasión lo volveré a probar  con otro miliamperimetro por si acaso.
En cuanto a las alimentaciones,son las fuentes que proporciona el fabricante,o sea que están fuera de toda duda.Creo que fué sobrexcitación,ya que se vino abajo cuando subí el preset de potencia del excitador al maximo,que debería haber sido 1 Watio,pero que luego medí y me daba 1'6,ésto puede que excitase mas de lo debido la primera etapa,enviando un exceso de potencia al BLF.
En caso de que no consiga un ajuste de Bias fiable, creo que dejaré el ajustable a mitad de recorrido. Por cierto, el desajuste peligroso se obtiene cuando alejas el cursor del potenciometro de la masa uy te dirijes hacia el (+)  ¿Es así?, porque ésta vez que ha fallado, lo probé con el potenciometro a mitad de recorrido y funcionó bien hasta que le di el maximo de excitación.
Saludos.

P.D.  No tengo esquema, pues es comercial y no lo suministran, ...ya me gustaria.


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo, volviste a malograr otro mosfet?, o estas hablando del primer caso, porque si es el primero, definitivamente no te va a indicar ninguna lectura en mA. porque el mosfet quizas ya esta dañado, es preferible, poner el control a  nivel de masa, antes de instalr el nuevo mosfet, y una vez montado, ir subiendo lentamente, hacia el nivel DC+, hasta que te indique la corriente especificada, un abrazo


----------



## tiago

Alto, he conseguido poner en marcha el amplificador, no estaba estropeado,ajustado de Bias,ha resucitado.  Funciona perfectamente ....peero, los conectores que tengo en el medidor de estacionarias son tipo PL (no se porque no ponen conectores N de una vez en todos los aparatos) y al llevar 15 - 20 minutos estos conectores se calientan de forma considerable (sobre todo el que viene del amplificador), y tengo una subida de estacionarias tambien considerable.
Puede tener una relación directa el calentamiento con la subida de estacionarias?
lo tengo regulado a 200 Watios. Nada mas ponerlo, la lectuira de estacionarias es de 1'3. Al cabo de éste tiempo se me pone casi en 2.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte

Me alegro amigo que funcione!
Sobre el conector, es normal que calienten pero no mucho, es ideal que sean del tipo N que tienen menos perdidas.
Si, es posible que sea producto del calentamiento el aumento de ROE, lo que si, en 2 ya tendria que aver saltado la proteccion (si la tienes activa)
En 1.6 tendria que saltar la ROE.

Con que lo pruebas? antena o carga fantasma?


----------



## tiago

Lo tengo con antena, esta antena la llevo usando ya varios meses con un 100 Watios y no da absolutamente ninguna pega,el conector se calentaba un poco,como dices.
Pero al poner el otro con mas potencia, al parecer, ofrece un peor contacto y por tanto un mayor calentamiento,quiero decir,que apartir de cierta potencia,se torne mas resistivo.
Si no, no me lo explico; cambiaré los conectores por conectores N.
El ajuste de disparo de estacionarias, me lo tocaron y no se como llevarlo al punto otra vez, lleva dos presets, el de directas y el de reflejadas, que es el que va a los circuitos de corte de coriente.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte

Bueno, con respecto al calentamiento seguro es el conector, tambien influye el tipo de coaxil y la soldadura al conector.
Si tu coaxil es de buena calidad (foam o de 1/2") seguro es el conector.

Sobre el ajuste de la proteccion.. cuando en tu roimetro te indica que llega a 2, ahi mueve el preset que ajusta la proteccion hasta que se apague la potencia, espera a que se normalice la roe y tendria que arrancar sin problemas...

Saludos


----------



## tiago

Si, en realidad el tema del disparo de la protección, investigando un poquito se puede resolver. Lo que es mas prioritario es la temperatura del conector que despues de lijarlo y limpiarlo bién, sigue elevada. Lo que es significativo es que la ROE no aumenta, apenas llega al 1'3 despues de que el conector haya alcanzado la maxima temperatura,que es al cabo de unos 40 minutos,los conectores del medidor,estan integrados en el circuito de modo que no se pueden quitar sin dañar la placa,por lo que no los puedo sustituir,llevan un aislante de plastico bastante blando y mal colocado (se cae solo) lo que me hace dudar de su calidad.
El coaxial es RG213, no es de la mejor calidad, pero los he visto mucho peores.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte

Sinceramente me parece que es problema de tu coaxil, si tienes la posibilidad de cambiarlo por uno de 1/2 mucho mejor, porque ese calentamiento es potencia disipada tanto en el cable como en el conector.

El medidor lo integraste al equipo? si no es asi, si corroboraste que la potencia y roe son correctas, conecta tu potencia directamente a antena.. pero primero soluciona lo de la proteccion


----------



## tiago

Bueno, creo que no hay mas leña que la que arde,ya veremos como lo puedo solucionar, n pricipio veré de obtener un medidor con mejores conectores y depurar estos inconvenientes.
Por cierto,dices que andas buscando un buen diseño para el BLF278, ¿No viste en la hoja de caracteristicas el que trae abajo? O quizá presente algun inconveniente. Si no he leido mal es para  108 Mhz , tambien hay uno para 225 Mhz:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BLF278_3.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte

Claro, el tema que hay medidores que no son para uso continuo, seguramente el tuyo es asi...

Si vi el datasheet del transistor, pero si ves los modulos comerciales que existen, no es igual el diseño, por eso busco alguno que no sea como el datasheet.. similar al de tu placa por ejemplo


----------



## tiago

Otra cosa que estoy notando es que cuando lo conecto al principio, entrega casi los 300Watios,(270) y al llevar un rato la potencia cae unos 35 watios, me pregunto si esto se puede deber al calentamiento de las conexiones que hay entre el amplificador y la antena, así como la misma conexión de alimentacion de la antena por medio de una brida al dipolo, me refiero a la cinta que va desde el conector al dipolo (es una circular) y se fija al cuerpo de la antena por medio de una brida,quizá el contacto no sea óptmo y presente problemas.
Tambien acompaña a esa caida de potencia, una subida de la ROE.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte

En RF pueden ser muchos factores amigo tiago, es normal que decaiga un poco la potencia por temperatura del transistor, pero no mucha.
Es posible lo que nombras del dipolo circular, mas si tienes uno solo, en una formacion de 4 no tanto porque cada uno recibe 1/4 de potencia.

Para este tipo de potencias necesitas buena refrigeracion y excelentes soldaduras de conectores (y la calidad de los mismos)

Te recomiendo que repases toda la linea de antena y mejores lo que puedas


----------



## tiago

Mira por donde,siguiendo tu consejo he visto que en la subida de cable hay un empalme, no está hecho con conectores, si no soldando los vivos, aislandolos con cinta de caucho,solapando las mallas y cerrandolo todo con unas vueltas bien apretadas de cinta de caucho, nuevamente.
Qizá dos conectore N y un barrilete sea mejor solución ¿No?
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte

Mira, en realidad lo mejor seria que no exista union de ningun tipo, pero si tu presupuesto no te da, lo mejor es un empalme con conectores de buena calidad.

Para darte un ejemplo, en mi equipo conectada la carga fantasma en el roimetro me daba una roe de 0 (1:1), al conectar 18 mts de coaxil, que lleva un empalme en la mitad, con conectores, la roe sube a 1:2, o sea, no solo logro tener perdidas en el conector sino tambien generar estacionarias.

En bajas potencias es despreciable, pero a partir de 300 para arriba, ahi se complica sobre todo por la temperatura que puede levantar el empalme.

Recuerda que el empalme de coaxiles echos sin conectores tiene que ser casi perfecto, ya que la impedancia da tanto el diametro del conductor interior, dielectrico y distancia con la malla respecto al vivo, son factores que no se tienen que alterar.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago

Creo que es mas lógico que la cosa vaya por ahí,a pertir de los 150  watios, las estacionarias empiezan a subir,quizá a esa potencia el empalme comienze a presentar problemas, fugas en los aislamientos que le he hecho,problemas de temperatura como dices.
El siguiente paso que voy a dar es poner unos conectores N en el empalme y ver que ocurre,pues he cambiado la antena por un dipolo vertical y el problema es el mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## exetv

amigos la linea M31 usa conectores pl a la salida de le etapa  de 300w ( teoricamente) y no tienen temperatura en exeso, es mas el filtro tambien usa este tipo de conectores y no toman temperatura, puede que sea un problema de soldaduras, pienso, saludoss


----------



## GustyArte

Si coincido con vos amigo, pero con cables como rg213, el conector levanta una leve temperatura.

Igualmente el amigo tiago habla del conector del medidor de roe, no exactamente del lineal en si


----------



## tiago

Si, bueno, el latiguillo lo tengo soldado directamente a la placa amplificadora, y el conector del medidor de ROE es el que se calienta, pero he limpiado en profundidad el conector y la temperatura ya es totalmente razonable,apenas se pone tibio.
Lo que estoy investigando ahora es que a partir de 150 watios, se me sube de 1'2 a 1'6 de estcionarias, y va subiendo progresivamente...en un par de minutos ya está en 2'5, y por supuesto lo apago de inmediato.Creo que el empalme soldado que tiene el cable provoca un "shock" a esa potencia y comienza a fugar y a calentarse.
Es un punto muy critico en el que se dispara la ROE por lo que opino que el empalme no está hecho con el cuidado que merece.
Le pondré conectores y os cuento.
Saludos.


----------



## exetv

amigo tiago, una vez que limpies bien el conector y el cable, te recomiendo que compres un aerosol llamado contacflux y le pongas al cable y al conector a soldar, esto ayuda un monton a realizar una buena soldadura, saludos


----------



## Gatxan

Ojo !. Hay 2 categorías de conectores PL. Hay los que tienen aislante de teflón (plástico blanco situado entre el vivo y el cuerpo del conector), y los que tienen baquelita (aislante de color marrón oscuro).
Los de teflón en teoría son mucho mejores que los de baquelita, ya que soportan tensiones superiores y son más estables con la temperatura.

Aún así, los conetores PL no tienen impedancia definida, por eso sus pérdidas y que falsean la ROE, más cuanto mayor es la frecuencia. Los profesionales de la RF los califican de "conectores de banana blindados", usan mejor conectores N.


----------



## tiago

Ya tengo los N listos para la sustitución,pero he observado algo curioso:
He decidido poner en servicio el medidor de ROE que lleva incorporado el circuito amplificador, para ello he colocado un milamperimetro, el conmutador de directas y reflejas y el potenciometro de ajuste,todo como toca.
Lo he calibrado con el medidor comercial que tengo y lo he probado durante varias horas,provocando pequeños desajustes de impedancia para ver que los dos medidores van a la par,así ha sido, el funcionamiento del medidor incorporado es del todo correcto.
Despues de subir la potencia a 200 wats,he visto que comenzaba a producirse esa progresiva subida de estacionarias hasta alcanzar 2'8.Pero solo en el aparato externo, en el incorporado se han mantenido a 1'2 en todo momento, por lo que pienso que mi medidor me ha estado mintiendo como un bellaco.Al parecer algun componente interno del medidor comercial,alcanza algo de temperatura a esas potencias y se sale de punto variando la lectura.
Parece probable que sea eso.
Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon

Estimado Tiago, te sugeriria que en lugar de la antena utilices una carga o antena fantasma a la salida de tu amplificador, y subes la potencia, para que veas que sucede, luego con el vatimetro intercalado, instalas la carga al final del cable, y de esta manera iras aislando el problema, y no tendras muchas cosas en duda ( amplificador, cable, conectores,antena, etc.), otra cosa, donde tengo siempre mis dudas, es en el filtro de armonicos, muchas veces vienen ajustados al centro de la banda,  y ocurre que a veces trabajamos en los extremos, y hay un cierto desajuste en ese filtro, produciendo calentamiento excesivo del trafo de salida y por ende del mosfet, no logro apreciar bien el tamaño del disipador, quizas solo estas utilizando el que viene en el pallet, y eso resulta insuficiente, no olvides un buen ventilador ademas, un abrazo,moises


----------



## tiago

Hola Moises,gracias de nuevo por participar y ayudarme,si, trabajo en el extremo de la banda (107.4), eso quizá provoque el calentamiento por desajuste del filtro de armonicos.
En cuanto al disipador,he puesto una foto para que aprecies la proporción,yo creo que es suficiente,por supuesto lleva un ventilador potente.
Tambien he puesto una foto del transformador de salida que adquiere excesiva temperatura,por si alguien mas decide ayudarme con su opinión,puedo decir que el ROE que tengo es de 1'2:1, y que el problema que observo es que el transformador del que hablo se calienta hasta el punto de que las soldaduras desprenden algo de resina,así como las patillas de salida del transistor de potencia.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo, si el trafo adquiere demasiada temperatura puede deberse a que hay desajuste en le filtro de armonicos, tendrias que ajustar el filtro para la frecuencia que utilizas, saludos


----------



## tiago

Bueno, el caso es que ya lo tengo en marcha y funcionando.Para mi es nuevo este transistor BLF278 y noto que el disipador, aún con un ventilador potente,adquiere una buena temperatura ... Alguien que haya montado este transistor sabe si trabajan así estos transistores?
Saludos.

Vaya, despues de experimentar me doy cuenta que haciendolo trabajar a poca potencia (120W) bajando la excitación de entrada,el transistor funciona a una temperatura bastante elevada,sin embargo a partir de 200 Watios la temperatura de funcionamiento es mucho mas moderada.
Observo tambien que despues de estar un rato en funcionamiento,la potencia se me queda en algo mas de 200 Watios, cuando lo arranco al principio la aguja se va al fondo con firmeza,no se hasta donde llega,pues el alcance de mi Watimetro es de 200 W.


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo Tiago, otra causa  podria ser que tu excitador este generando excesivas espureas y armonicos, otra razon es que muchas veces al variar el voltaje de alimentacion del excitador, dependiendo de que etapa se ejecute, se produce un cambio de impedancia en la salida del excitador, lo cual  genera armonicos, eso explicaria, que al bajar la potencia se te caliente mas el amplificador, por razones obvias, al bajar la potencia , se reduce el consumo de enrgia,  y por ende el mosfet trabaja mas frio, revisa tu excitador, y si no lo tiene  instala un filtro pasabajos, saludos


----------



## tiago

En todo caso, el excitador como mejor funciona es a plena salida,si que lleva pasa bajos, Moises, y el amplificador tambien,así que los voy a dejar así.
Ahora tengo el problema de que la ROE va subiendo progresivamente cuando el aparato lleva unos 5 minutos de funcionamiento, comienza con apenas 1'2 y a los 5 minutos comienza a subir, en 30 segundos se ha puesto en 2'5, y mas porque no le dejo, el medidor de potencia reflejada,tambien acusa una subida de la misma, por lo que no me cabe duda de que el aumento de ROE es cierto y no un fallo del medidor.
El empalme del cable lo he revisado, es una buena soldadura con un aislamiento del vivo,despues un trenzado con los flecos de las mallas, un poco de papel de aluminio y cinta vulcanizante. No puede ser eso.La bajada es de RG213, mitad de una marca y mitad de otra, no creo que tenga mayor importancia.
al estar trabajando en 107.4 puede que el amplificador no se comporte bien tan extremo y sufra algun desajuste al tomar temperatura,variando la impedancia de salida.
No se, si a alguien se le ocurre que puede ser,por favor que me sugiera algo, lo unico que se es que con el mismo amplificador,a 120 watios, no ocurre.  
Saludos.


----------



## superpower

Hola Tiago:
Probaste con una carga artificial como te aconseja el amigo Moises?.
Tambien recomiendo lo mismo ,y proba con un cable entero y de pocos metros a ver que pasa.
recuerda de tener conexiones limpias y sobretodo firmes.
me ha pasado incluso en cables de 1/2 despues de 30, 40 minutos de funcionamiento se elevaba la reflejada, descubri que el cable estaba pinchado.


----------



## tiago

Hola, gracias por tu ayuda.
No tengo carga artificial,es una lastima, y no conozco a quien me la preste.
Mis sospechas se centran en el primer tramo de cable,que me regalaron,he pelado un trozo para realizar el empalme de nuevo y me he fijado en la lastimosa malla que lleva,en comparación con el segundo tramo que es de la marca "coleman" y lleva una malla extraordinariamente tupida,creo que a traves de ella no pasa ni el aire.
Pero el primer tramo es lastimoso,puede que a cierta potencia comienze a tener fugas o calentamientos que desemboquen en esta catastrofe de la ROE.Como dices. Superpower, el coaxial puede ser la clave, dejo una foto de éste cable pelado para que veais la malla y me deis opinión.
Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## superpower

Hola Tiago;Para empezar te aconsejo que,como te dije antes pruebes con el tramo de mejor calidad y aspecto.
puedes; si el espacio fisico donde te encuentras te lo permite,colocar una antena a metro y medio o dos de altura en la torre o mastil con el cable que por calidad y condiciones se encuentre mejor,lo digo por si tienes pocos metros de cable. El RG213 de por si ya es chico para la potencia que tu quieres manejar, pero si el mismo es de calidad puede soportar.
No te apures, hacé las conecciones a conciencia.Cuando puedas si es que te gusta experimentar con la RF, construíte una carga artificial,es una herramienta fundamental.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago

Mañana hago pruebas y pongo los resultados.
El RG213 no soporta 250 - 300 Watios?, creia que aguantaba mas todavía.
Saludos.


----------



## superpower

Hola Tiago:El rg213 si te soporta 200/300 watts ,siempre y cuando sea nuevo y de calidad
reconocida. Pero lo aconsejable para transmisiones permanentes como es el caso de estaciones de fm (por ejemplo), es utilizar cable de 1/2 pulgada del tipo rigido y si es de cobre mejor(soporta 300w y le sobra ,y por la durabilidad)desde ya que este para muchos es incomprable por su elevado precio;cabe destacar que los vale:como experiencia propia puedo asegurate que he intalado cables de 1/2pulgada hace 20 años y todabia estan funcionando perfectamente.
Bueno Tiago suerte en tus ensayos y espero que con exito.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago

superpower dijo:


> Hola Tiago:
> Probaste con una carga artificial como te aconseja el amigo Moises?.
> Tambien recomiendo lo mismo ,y proba con un cable entero y de pocos metros a ver que pasa.
> recuerda de tener conexiones limpias y sobretodo firmes.
> me ha pasado incluso en cables de 1/2 despues de 30, 40 minutos de funcionamiento se elevaba la reflejada, descubri que el cable estaba pinchado.



Pero, si estaba pinchado, la reflejada habria sido alta en todo momento, no?
Quizá no he entendido correctamente.
Saludos


----------



## superpower

Hola Tiago :A ver si me explicoor logica si el cable esta pinchado te da roe desde el vamos.
Pero como te comente en mi experiencia personal ;el tx funcionaba de 30 a 40 minutos 
y luego la reflejada subia extremadamente.
Lo primero que hice fue conectar el tx de 300w a una carga artificial y lo deje varias horas (una carga de 500watts),El watimetro no se movia de la potencia nominal,y la reflejada daba cero en varias horas de prueba.
Entonces descarte problemas en  el equipo.
Sera la antena?:conecte el cable de 1/2 de 75 metros y la carga artificial; despues de alrededor de 30 minutos la reflejada era tal como si no tubiera carga.
conclusion cable.
y.....ahora que hago? un cable de 1/2 nuevo pinchado?. Bueno a bajarlo...
una vez que estubo en tierra procedi a revisar todo el tramo y me percate de una leve deformacion en el mismo.Corté la vaina plastica y la sorpresa :el cobre rajado todo alrededor casi imperceptible,lijé soldé ahislé y asegure bien para que no se mueva y ya hace tres años que esta funcionando sin problemas.
Por eso Tiago : la integridad del cable es fundamental.
Con todo esto que te cuento no estoy afirmando que tu problema sea el mismo solo es una idea de cual puede ser tu problema.
Hay que probar¡¡.
Bueno suerte y paciencia, no dudes en consultar.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago

He probado el tramo de buena calidad con la antena y ocurre lo mismo, quiza el conector de antena esté afectado o sucio.
La verdad es que es posible que el medidor se vaya de la cabeza, es un "nissei rs102"
Saludos.


----------



## superpower

Hola Tiago:Bueno ya te sacaste la duda ,ojo que sugún vos el otro tramo de cable es dudoso.
 Fijate el conector de la antena.
Una duda? que tipo de  antena usas? 
en caso de que la antena y conector esten bien,y...sabiendo que por lo menos un tramo de cable esta en condiciones ...hay que trabajar en el lineal y revisar por las dudas el exitador. suerte.

Saludos

De vuelta:me fije en la web el tipo de watimetro que usas;si usa una sonda con choke,es muy probable que al pasarlo o al estar muy sobre el limite de potencia se desvaloriza este y marca roe. si por casualidad podes o ya lo has desarmado fijate si tiene bobinas toroidales de choke y como estan.
en cuanto pueda te paso un esquema de un watimetro casero que anda 10 puntos.
Saludos


----------



## tiago

Uf, muchas gracias. Sí, lleva bobinas toroidales 4 ó 5.Pero no puedo ver nada porque lleva un baño de silicona blanca y apenas ves mas que las bobinas, cada vez  sospecho mas del medidor, y , aunque un tramo es de mala calidad no lo relaciono con la subida de ROE,mas será cuestion de perdidas.
Ando buscando un watimetro con medidor de ROE de esos que llevan un pic y son digitales,pero el que me dices creo que lo montaré antes.Por cierto la antena es un dipolo circular que tengo en experimentación,ya se que tiene ganacia negativa, pero,le iré añadiendo según progrese.
Saludos.


----------



## superpower

Bueno tiago;si no estas muy apurado mañana te podria subir aqui al post ,el diagrama y mecanizacion.tengo que buscarlo y escanearlo y sacarle fotos al que hice ,hace unos cuantos años atras. 
Saludos.


----------



## tiago

Gracias, cuando puedas, no te apures.
Crees que los toroides adquieren temperatura y dan falsas lecturas?
Espero que sólo sea eso, mañana haré una prueba definitiva.
...Bien, ya está en marcha,sosteniendo la teoria de que es el watimetro el que se "marea",lo voy a tener conectado directamente un rato, despues, lo conectaré y mediré ROE.
Si el amplificador aguanta ese rato, buena señal ... Y si luego no me dá ROE,asunto terminado.
Saludos.

definitivamente, el amplificador está aguantando con muy buena temperatura, lleva ya algunas horas y perfecto.
Despues de varias horas lo he apagado y conectado rapidamente al medidor, vuelto a poner en marcha, y la ROE era de apenas 1'2,de modo que el medidor mentí enla lectura por calentamiento probablemente.
Asunto zanjado.  Ufff   

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## superpower

Hola: Tiago y amigos del foro
Lo prometido es deuda, asi que aqui subo un sencillo esquema de medidor de roe y la plaquetita.
que realice hace muchos años y me saco de muchos apuros..
cualquier duda pregunten.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago

Que sencillo y que buena pinta. ¿Donde se toma la lectura de Watios?.
He estado buscando componentes y he encontrado una placa sonda de un medidor de 27 Mhz,poniendo los componentes que se indican funcionaria...?
Saludos.


----------



## superpower

Hola:
Bueno en mi esquema la salida al instrumento se instala donde indica la flecha,;directa/reflejada ,es decir flecha que dice directa y masa un instrumento y asi con reflejada y masa otro instrumento o si queres con una llave simple inversora para usar un solo instrumento que puede ser un miliamperimetro.
de todos modos subo un pdf que te lo va aclarar .
Saludos.


----------



## tiago

Perfecto,voy a ponerme manos a la obra. Gracias.


----------



## RHouse

El problema es que tengo que utilizar un BC547 pero ya no tengo ni encuentro y solo me queda un BC549 y no se si pueda usarlo como remplazo es para un circuito con un CNY70


----------



## zaiz

Seguro que te sirve ese.


----------



## Traviato

Creo que este tema ha salido ya unas cuantas veces.

Echale una mirada a esta página y saldrás de dudas:



		Código:
	

http://www.sentex.net/~mec1995/circ/tuptun/tuptun.htm

 
Saludos.


----------



## zaiz

No hay que darle muchas vueltas,

Esos transistores son similares, en lo único que varían es que la beta del bc549 es un poco más alta, pero el genérico que es el B es casi la misma, la corriente máxima de colector tampoco es factor, pues es para un sensor. Y para activar ese sensor, seguro que funciona bien.
Además nada se pierde con probar.


----------



## gca

Busca la hoja de datos y comparala con cualquier otro que consigas.


----------



## NOMIS

Muy buenas tardes estimados y estimadas (si las hay espero que si) foreros les escribo primero que nada agradeciendo por todos los buenos post y soluciones que me han servido del foro, en este monento tengo que solucionar un problema pues tengo un indicador serial con Display no se de cuantos segmentos pero es grande y un  micro atmel,el indicador es marca Dina Pos creo, digo esto pues depronto alguien ha tenido la oportunidad de interactuar con este si es así le agradezco de antemano su colaboración, el hecho en la tarjeta se visualizan dos transistores NPN partidos, las letras que hay en ellos son: UTC D1616AL GSLA,  los datasheet más parecidos son del UTC 2SD1616/A donde aparece con el nombre en inglés NPN Epitaxial silicon transistor el encapsulado es TO-92, y 2SD1616A-L-T92-b con el mismo nombre, he buscado en varios sitios el elemento pero no lo tienen en el momento, me gustaría saber si tiene algun reemplazo y tal vez si me pueden explicar que caracteristicas tiene al ser epitaxial que lo diferencien de uno normal, según entiendo soporta más que uno normal pero entonces porque están rotos,? bueno espero su aportes cualquier cosa me puede dar idas. 
Muchas gracias a todos!
Simón Ospina franco Manizales Caldas, Colombia.


----------



## AZ81

Prueba con un Bc639, es parecido.
Antonio.


----------



## puchis4

hola soy nuevo para variar jejeje quien puede decirme como puedo remplazar unos transistores de audio d1148 y b863 la verdad es que me han dado mucha lata pienso que no ehh encontrado partes originales por que apenas me paso del limite de volumen y aunque se activa la proteccion ya se me ha quemado bastantes veces y quisiera ver si hay otro transistor que puediera servirle mi fuente en  +/-42.fraccion Vcc es un aplificador de rack malo por cierto de la marca patito soundtrack o algo asi la etapa de preamplificacio trabaja al 100 el unico detalle son los transistores que se queman muy seguido


----------



## su35

el remplazo del  D1148 es el NTE36 y el remplazo del B863 es el NTE 37.
pienso que el problema que tienes no es nesesariamente los transistores.
mira , por mucho que coloques transistores originales vas a seguir teniendo este problema.
lo que tienes que aser es el famoso machado; tu diras y ¿que es eso? bueno, la placa de potencia deve de tener algunos potenciometros para ajustar las corrientes de los transistores y eso es lo que tienes que aser es ese ajuste aveses viene en la placa la cantidad de corriente que le deve de llegar a la base y eso es lo que tienes que ajustar.
como ya te abras dado cuenta los transistores por muy originales que sean no tienen la misma corriente de trabajo.
espero esto te sirva.


----------



## su35

el remplazo es el NTE382  es de pequeña potencia.
la letra adicional "/A" que lleva al final indica la perfeccion del transistor; es decir que puedes usarlo en un circuito donde el transistor no tenga letra A ; pero si el circuito tiene un transistor con la letra A no puedes poer un transistor que no tenga esta letra. apesar que los manuales lo dan como el mismo remplazo.   suerte.


----------



## NOMIS

muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## josebass32

hola gente como andan
me me gustaria saber si un bc547b es equivalente a un 2n2222 es para un preamplificador para microfono


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No son equivalentes, pero en algunos casos se puede usar cualquiera de los dos (en caso de preamplificadores de audio) dentro de ciertos límites de voltaje y corriente.
Físicamente no son iguales por lo que el orden sus terminales o patas no son coincidentes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djxander

quiero saber el remplazo de un MJE15034

Amigos mios quiero pedirles su ayuda con un componente el cual es el: TIP140 quiero saber cual es un posible remplazo para este transistor NPN con caracteristicas de B/1000, 60v , 12A , 125w y 1000 MHz. Espero me ayuden

Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Ok, DJXander, ¿qué características necesitás en tu transistor? ¿qué reemplazos viste y no te convencieron y por qué? (para no sugerirte dos veces lo mismo)

Sabiendo eso se puede arriesgar algo... Si no, es el 15034 o nada.


Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Con 60Vce y buena corriente tenés el 2N3055, eso sí: No es ni remotamente tan rápido como eso que ponés ahí. Los 1000MHz del tuyo se verían reducidos a 2,5MHz con el 3055 (son 450 veces menos). Si esa pérdida no te afecta, puede andar.

Y la ganancia será más baja, claro. Podés hacerle un Darlington (creo que el 140 lo es) usando un BC5XX o un BD13X. O si no, mirá la familia TIP14X, que son todos más o menos parecidos.

Saludos


----------



## djxander

intentare pero me interesa alguno que se mas parecido u otro TIP
Amigos mios quiero pedirles su ayuda con un componente el cual es el: TIP140 quiero saber cual es un posible remplazo para este transistor NPN con caracteristicas de B/1000, 60v , 12A , 125w y 1000 MHz. Espero me ayuden

Mis amigos quiero pedirles su ayuda para encontrar un posible remplazo de un transistor conocido como TIP140 NPN B=1000 / 60V / 12A / 125W / 1000MHz / SOT - 93.

Cualquier ayuda sera apresiada pues quiero diseñar un amplificador de 260W y me hace falta remplazar este componente ya que tambien usare el TIP147 que tiene las mismas cararcteristica pero es un PNP.

Quien tiene un posible remplazo del TIP 140?

Apresiaria su ayuda
 Gracias


----------



## Cacho

De nuevo, leé la respuesta que te di antes.
Y dejá de postear aquí y allá la misma pregunta.


----------



## ehbressan

Similar al 2N3055 en tip tenes el TIP3055.
Sds.


----------



## djxander

cacho tu respuesta no me sirvio a y puedo postear donde quiera ya que me registre y para eso es forosdeelectronica.com para aclara y compartir las dudas de todos


----------



## Cacho

Querido...
Veamos, trataré de ser lo más didáctico posible, pero eso no significa que vaya a mentir ni decir las cosas de manera suave.

No tenés idea de lo que estás buscando y dudo seriamente que tengas la más mínima gana de leer algo que no sea un modelo de transistor. Siguiendo, sospecho firmemente que estás por encarar el amplificador que sale en Pablin.com (publicado como de 260W y usando el TIP140) sin haberlo siquiera analizado. Te recomiendo hacerlo.

Mi respuesta no te sirvió... ¿porque no la leíste? => Leéla. 
Si la leíste y no la comprendiste; hacé un esfuerzo y comprendela.
Si fue por alguna otra razón, entonces, ¿cuál fue?. Argumentar es algo muy útil...

No voy a decirte qué transistor podés usar en lugar de ese, te voy a sugerir (de hecho lo hice ya) algunos para que leas y decidas por vos mismo.

Y con respecto a lo de postear donde quieras, es casi cierto. Podés (podemos) postear donde quieras, siempre que el tema no haya sido ya tratado y siempre que no postees lo mismo. Eso se llama doble post y no es algo que se permita en este foro. Está en las Normas de Participación que ¿leíste? al registrarte. Tenelo presente.

Y no pienso seguir esta discusión.
Que tengas un buen día.


----------



## luchosexto

Hola gente, estoy armando un amplificador de 40W, lo saque de un digrama que encontre en el cual para la parte de potencia me pide los siguientes trancistores: C2581; A1106; B856 y D1135, no los puedo conseguir. si alguien me dijera los sustitutos se lo agradeceria mucho. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

luchosexto dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, estoy armando un amplificador de 40W...me pide los siguientes tran*c*istores...



Pero si transistor se escribe igual en todos los idiomas... Con S... Media pila con la ortografía 



			
				luchosexto dijo:
			
		

> C2581; A1106;


Esos son los de potencia y te va a costar encontrar algo así. De todas formas, como decís que el ampli es de 40W, tenés una alimentación bastante baja. los 2955 y 3055 de los que hablábamos quizá te sirvan (leéte el datasheet y fijate si caminan), o los TIP35/36 (no son iguales tampoco) o ya nos vamos a cosas más grandes y caras. Si ninguno de esos reemplazos te sirviera, comentá el porqué (compará los datasheets de todos).


			
				luchosexto dijo:
			
		

> B856 y D1135


Esos son los drivers, te puede servir casi cualquier cosa. Desde la línea de los TIP3X (no los 35 y 36, que son de potencia), los TIP4X, y quizá hasta los TIP29/30. Todos con sufijo C.
Dale una lectura a los datasheets 
Y si no, los BD13X/140 podrían andar. Más datasheets para leer...

Si ninguno de esos te sirve... Ya vas a necesitar algo medio caro y quizá difícil de conseguir.

Saludos


----------



## luchosexto

Gracias Cacho por la sugeriencia y diculpa por la falta de ortografia (se me paso). Los transistores van en configuracion darlington cada par, en una epoca le puse (despues de no haber conseguido los transistores) el TIP142 y TIP147 (tuve que modificar el circuito impreso) pero me lo hacia volar a la hora de ajustar el ampli. Bueno voy a probar los que me dijiste, por suerte recien me fije en el desguasadero mio y tengo para hacer varias pruebas.Estoy muy agradecido por tu ayuda Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada.
Comentá después qué reemplazos hiciste y cómo te fue. Tené presentes los pinouts, que son distintos de un modelo a otro.


Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola ando buscando unos equivalentes para los transistores 2SD732 y 2SB696 me interesa el encapsulado ya que es de un amplificador philips bastante viejito o por que otro le puedo reemplazar con mayor corriente. Agradesco su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que esos transistores ya son reemplazos , que modelo de amplificador es ?

Saludos !


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola el amplificador es un philips 22ah380/00 son de esos que se vendian la unidasdes por separado y lo montabas en el rack ej: casetera, sintonizador am/fm camara de eco etc......es bastante viejito......puedo sustituir dichos transistores por unos de mayor corriente ej: mj15003 y 15004? los posibles reemplazos aca no consegui ninguno haci que no se que hacer.


----------



## HADES

Yo por lo que vi:
para el 2SD732:
NTE328 y 2N5038
para el 2SB696:
NTE281 y 2SB697, 2SB655A, 2SA679, 2SB681

Espero te sirvan y logres encontrar alguno saludos!

HADES


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/MJE15028-D.PDF

EDITO:

No había visto tu pregunta , si se puede poner transistores de mayor voltaje , mayor amperaje , mayor frecuencia , mayor potencia.

mj15003 y 15004?  si te van , también los mj15015 y mj15016

Saludos !


----------



## nacho_brc

hago una pregunta quizas muy tonta para varios de ustedes.. si en un circuito se especifica un transistor de pequeñas dimensiones.. digamos 50v 5a.. etc.. y en su lugar coloco un transistor que soporte mas tension y corriente.. que consecuencias negativas me puedo encontrar? hago la pregnta antes de hacer la prueba y quemar algunos componentes.. jaj.. espero me puedan contestar. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aparte de eso habría que ver su HFE (ganancia) y hasta que frecuencia puede trabajar.

Date el gusto y hacé la prueba.

Saludos !


----------



## nacho_brc

mi problema es que en un circuito tengo que colocar un par de tip41c y tip42c.. pero se me queman porque el voltaje es un poco mas alto del que deberia.. si colocara por ej mje 15032, los cuales tienen un voltaje mas alto andaria? el tema es que los mje disipan 50w y los tip disipan 65w.. que opinan¿


----------



## luchosexto

Tengo un problema, quiero saber si puedo reemplazar los transistores a733 y c2240 por los transistores bc548 y bc558, es utilisado para la parte amplificadora de tension en un amplificador. Les agradezco mucho su ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Inicialmente, sí.
Me resulta raro que tengas esos como AV, pero sin ver el esquema no lo dudo.

Eso sí, tené mucho cuidado con los pines, que estos dos japoneses tienen colector central y los BC tienen base central.

Saludos


----------



## luchosexto

Muchas gracias Cacho, por las dudas me vi los datasheet's para comparar. Saludos


----------



## rebomiito

hola buenas tardes.. estaría necesitando un transistor tipo NPN que en la base le de un señal entre 5 y 12v y por el Emisor entren unos 30V a 5A.. muchas gracias disculpen mi ignorancia! y siles pido ayuda es porque no tengo tiempo para buscar!


----------



## DOSMETROS

rebomiito dijo:
			
		

> hola buenas tardes.. estaría necesitando un transistor tipo NPN que en la base le de un señal entre 5 y 12v y por el Emisor entren unos 30V a 5A.. muchas gracias disculpen mi ignorancia! y siles pido ayuda es porque no tengo tiempo para buscar!


 
¿Tendrias tiempo de ponernos el circuito en el cual lo vas a usar? 

O es demasiado pedir 

Saludos !


----------



## ferminote

Buenas Tardes.

Reparando una fuente de alimentacion Mosfet, me he encontrado el siguiente transistor averiado

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/146807/A-POWER/AP04N70BF-H.html

He ido a la tienda y no lo tienen. ¿alguien sabe cual puede ser su equivalente o donde puedo comprarlo?

He visto el 2SK2333, pero no se si me servirá...

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Miraste por aquí ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## ferminote

Gracias por el enlace!!!

pero lamentablemente no lo he encontrado en ninguna tienda...


----------



## hell_fish

Mi pregunta es la misma que la anterior es para "EL EQUIN" de elektor de 1980 en el pdf esta la imagen ¿puedo cambiar el bd 140 por el bd 136? 




gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bajate los datasheets de ambos , ese circuito trabaja con 60 Vdc , yo no lo cambiaría !

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel.more

hola colegas,busco un equivalente del 2sk2225 es un mosfet de 1500v 2amper y creo que de 120oh pero me he quemado las pestañas en google y no hay manera alguien me puede echar un cable diciendome alguno?...


----------



## lubeck

crees que este te sirva???

STW3N150


----------



## Daniel.more

muchas gracias lubeck lo he mandado pedir ya te contare si va ok. lo usare en un variador de frecuencia de la marca siemens,en la placa de alimentacion del control ese mosfet realiza la conmutacion de la fuente.saludos...


----------



## giovamolina

Buenas tardes amigos, estoy reparando una fuente de alimentación de un PC, y me encontré con que unos de sus transistores de efecto de campo está descompuesto, su referencia es la siguiente 2N60B, me gustaría saber cual es su reempalzo, si alguien tiene esa información se lo agradecería pues me sería de mucha ayuda, gracias


----------



## saitoxv

Hola disculpen yo no puedo conseguir un transistor que es de una pedalera BOSS ME-8 emm el transistor es S07037L 
ESPERO QUE ME PUEDAN AYUDAR


----------



## gnry

que tal foro buenas noches aca en Mexico, e buscado en varias paginas algun transistor que sea sustituto del famosisimo transistor "J201", lamentablemente e buscado aca en mi lindo Mexico y e encontrado solamente 2 sustitutos uno de ellos es el NTE458 el cual en precio me parece algo elevado (al rededor de $60 pesos mexicanos), el otro que encontré es el 2SJ201Y el cual me sorprendió el precio de dicho componente ($140 pesos mexicanos) e visto componentes mas caros, pero me puse a pensar que necesito 6 de estos transistores para hacer el proyecto que tengo en mente y en verdad me "desilucione" al ver el precio de dichos transistores entonces recurrí a ustedes para saber si alguno conoce algun otro sustituto de este transistor un poco mas barato o en su defecto cual de estos 2 que les comento me recomendarian usar

gracias


----------



## jorge morales

que tal el bf245 o el mpf102,


----------



## gnry

jorge morales, esos 2 tambien los habia visto en algun lado pero la verdad tenia duda en si eran sustitutos o no, pero ya que los comentaste probare con esos ya que son de precios bastante bajos en comparacion con los que comente yo, gracias


----------



## Tavo

Creo que el BF245 es un reemplazo adecuado.

Fijate que este mismo transistor, lo suelen usar muy seguido en pedales de efectos (guitarra eléctrica), y si no me equivoco, también está el 2N5457, que es parecido al J201... Creo que estoy en lo correcto... 

Saludos!
PS: el 2N5457 no debe costar más de $1 (peso Argentino)


----------



## zopilote

Hola gnry , los mosfet que mensionas son para un amplificador, si es así puedes pedirlo via ebay (cantidades pequeñas), o si no usar una fuente con 15V menos y  usar el 2SJ162 que es mucho mas barato ($5USD), o si posteas tu diagrama podemos acertarle aun más (la bola de cristal es de ...).


----------



## Tavo

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Hola gnry , los mosfet que mensionas son para un amplificador, si es así puedes pedirlo via ebay (cantidades pequeñas), o si no usar una fuente con 15V menos y  usar el 2SJ162 que es mucho mas barato ($5), o si posteas tu diagrama podemos acertarle aun más (la bola de cristal es de ...).


Epa!
No son "MOSFET", son solo "FET". No tiene la juntura de ese óxido que tiene los MOSFETs... jeje

 

M.O.S.F.E.T. = *M*etal *O*xide *S*emiconductor, *F*iel *E*fect *T*ransistor
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET

Creo que la estructura *MOS* vino un tiempo después, y solo se aplica a los dispositivos de potencia, ya que si sería solo "FET", al más mínimo error, la corriente del colector (drain) de va derechito por la base (gate), y quema todo lo que encuentra a su paso.. 
De esta manera (MOS), ese óxido produce una islación galvánica entre el Drain y el Gate, y si llegase a pasar algún desperfecto (accidente) solo se quema el dispositivo (transistor de potencia)


----------



## Brahin Garcia

frankelterri dijo:
			
		

> Me podrian decir cual es el reemplazo de bd137 porque en el circuit maker no aparece el transistor



nte 375 es el remplazo para el bd137 pues ese es el que sale en el nte


----------



## trosdepep

Hola.

Resulta que comprobando unos voltages en los mosfets de una placa base, cortocircuité uno de ellos sin querer,  el pc se apagó y ya no encendía. Le cambié el mosfet cortocircuitado (K3570) por otro que tenía sacado de una placa base rota (AP60N03S) el cual, según su datasheet no parecían muy equivalentes :s pero como el sustituto soportaba mas tensión he intensidad me arriesgué y volvió a funcionar!.
Lo que no funcionaba ahora era la gráfica ya que elventilador no giraba y no teñal de video en el monitor, por lo visto la tarjeta grafica se vió afectada por el corto y me puse a comprobar los mosfets de la grafica, encontrando uno de ellos dañado, los otros dos me los cargué intentando desoldar las patillas para poder comprobarlos (que desastre!).

Bueno tras explicar mis peripecias lo que necesito ahora son los tres mosfets de la grafica (hd3650). En concreto son estos:
AOD452, AOD480 y AOD484
No los encuentro por ningun lado. En tienda física no los tienen y no son capaces de darme ni el equivalente. Online, los he encontrado en digikey a excepción del 452 que no tienen estoc y hay que llamar para preguntar, pero claro te meten 18€ de envio...

¿En que características debo fijarme para buscar sus equivalentes?.

Gracias.


----------



## trosdepep

Hola, quisiera saber en que características hay que fijarse para escojer un mosfet equivalente a otro o si hay alguna página donde se puedan ver equivalencias de componentes electrónicos, algo así como una web en la que pones tu componente (el cual no encuentras en ninguna tienda) y te salgan una serie de equivalentes mas comerciales.

Tengo abierto un tema preguntando por los equivalentes de esto tres mosfet:
AOD452, AOD480 y AOD484 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/mosfets-equivalentes-tarjeta-grafica-53546/

Otra cosa que quisiera saber es de alguna tienda online en España (para evitar gastos de envio excesivos) en la que un particular (no empresa) pueda comprar componentes.
En RS no tienen nada similar y en farnell he encontrado estos (IRFR3707ZPBF, IRLR8729PBF y IRLR8726PBF) que, sin entender mucho, son los que he visto mas parecidos a los mios, pero por lo visto en esta web no pueden comprar los particulare (en el registro te piden cif de empresa :s).

Y por último quisiera saber tambien que función tienen los mosfet en las placas base y tarjetas gráficas. ¿Que funcionan como reguladores de tensión?(como si de 78xx se tratara?).
Los he visto montados en solitario, en paralelo(por parejas) y tambien por parejas con el drenador de uno conectado directamente al surtidor del otro..

Pues nada ahí dejo eso.
Cualquier respuesta sera bienvenida .

Saludos.


----------



## trosdepep

Bueno he encontrado esta tienda http://www.utsource.net/index.aspx online donde me dicen (por correo electronico) que sí tienen los mosfet y me cuestan 10$ mas 8$ por el envio (correo ordinario) al cambio en euros son casi 13€.

No está mal, ya que en digikey, los gastos de envio subian a 18€...

Lo que me parece un poco raro es que eliges los componentes y no te dicen lo que valen ni si tienen estock. Tienes que solicitarlo y de un dia para otro recibes el correo con su respuesta(curioso)

Alguien conoce esta página o a comprado allí?

Saludos.


----------



## rodri_go100

Probablemente el uso será para hacer fuentes conmutadas y regular la tensión, pero no como un 78xx, el circuito es mucho mas complejo.
Para buscar uno equivalente, lo más tipico seria, la corriente maxima, la tensión maxima, la resistencia en conducción y las capacidades equivalentes, que determinan la velocidad de conmutación y la corriente por puerta.

Busca el ntd4909n http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/product.do?id=NTD4909N
Es bastante rápido, 30V, 41A y 8mOhm.

Saludos


----------



## trosdepep

Gracias por la respuesta, evidentemente, yo me fijo en esos parámetros pero cada fabricante e incluso el mismo fabricante te cambia los voltajes etc y los resultadosde de esos parámetros varian y te vuelven loco.
Yo supongo que cualquiera que tenga un voltage de trabajo y corriente similar podria valer... pero claro, en el caso del aod480, que su fuente está conectada directamente al drenador del aod484 (parece que uno depende del otro), ambos tienen Vds=30v e Id=25A sin embargo tienen Rdson diferente, y claro si no fuera importante el tema de la resistencia interna habrian puesto los igualers, no?.

Tambien he encontrado esta página http://www.utsource.net/index.aspx 
¿que opinas?¿la conoces?
Resulta que no tienen lista de componentes.Escribes el componente que quieres y aparece, lo solicitas y en menos de un dia te contestan por email diciendote el precio y gastos de envio.
En mi caso, con los tres mosfet me salen por 10$ por los componentes más 8$ por envio ordinario (correos supongo) total 18$ que vienen a ser unos 13€.
Está bastante bien, ya que es el único sitio donde los he podido encontrar y encima los gastos de envio son los mas economicos que he visto.

Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## ernestogn

Hola ,que placa de video es ?
por hay se pueden reciclar de alguna otra?
¿los desoldas con aire calietne o con con que metodo?


----------



## trosdepep

ernestogn dijo:


> Hola ,que placa de video es ?
> por hay se pueden reciclar de alguna otra?
> ¿los desoldas con aire calietne o con con que metodo?



Lo he puesto en el primer mensaje, es una hd3650.

He conseguido varias placas de video del desguace de una tienda de informática y he encontrado, de los tres mosfet que necesitaba, uno identico, otro bastante parecido y otro así así. Este último lo he sustituido por varios, ya que no consigo que funcione, siempre obtengo el mismo resultado, 1pitido largo y dos cortos (fallo grafica), pornlo visto hay algún otro componente en malestado...
En un principio,cuando me la cargué, el pc no se reiniciaba continuamente sin hacer nada más, así que supongo que algo ha mejorado, o no...?. Que opinais?

Con respecto a como los desoldo, lo hago aplicando estaño al pedacito visible de disipador y manteniendo e soldador para que coja temperatura y al mismo tiempo le meto un punzón (punta muy fina) entre la placa y el mosfet y luego haciendo palanca para separarlo de la placa, luego las dos patillas que quedan son coser y cantar. Hay que tener mucha maña y práctica.

Bueno, que más podría comprobar, alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## trosdepep

Bueno, aquí sigo , investigando y probando cosas, pero no hay manera.

He comprobado voltajes en los condensadores más gordos (hay 5 pero en realidad son cuatro ya que dos de ellos estan en paralelo. Uno marca 5V, otro 12V, otro 0,7V y el último 1.2V (no se que significa). 

He seguido observando la placa y me he encontrado tres puntos de soldadura marcados como BIOS, Vmem y Vgpu, he supuesto que serán los voltages de la bios, gpu y memoria. Los he comprobado y marcan lo mismo los tres 2,53V (creo que el voltage del gpu en esta placa está por los 1-1,2V). 

Lo peor es que comprobando estos voltages no se que he debido tocar.... sí, si señores he hecho otro corto... y se ha apagado el pc y no arrancaba. He desconectado la gráficay tampoco arrancaba, pero al desconectar el cable de alimentación y volverlo a conectar,entonces ya ha arrancado el pc. He vuelto a poner la gráfica y ha arrancado pero sin marcar ningún pitido y con elventilador a toda leche (antes no iba el ventilador).

He vuelto a comprobar mosfets y uno de ellos estaba en corto y lo he sustituido por otro similar, ahora la grafica vuelve ha hacer lo de antes cuando arranca el pc: marca dos pitido cortos y uno largo (fallo grafica), y el venti hace la intención de arrancar pero se queda quieto.

Rebuscando he leido que hay unos chips que son los reguladores de voltage que se encargan de controlar a los mofets y posiblemente puedan ser tambien los que estén en mal estado... no se a lo mejor me aventuro a sustituirlos, total  ya no tengo nada que perder ya que ya estoy perdiendo la confianza de poder repararla...(son demasiados cortos los que le he hecho ya :$) y no estoy recibiendoninguna ayuda...

¿¿¿¿¿¡¡¡Es que nadie en todo internet le ha metido mano a una gráficaaaaaaa!!!?????

para que me oriente un poquillo..... mira que he buscado y no encuentro nada claro....

Se me olvidaba preguntar por un componente smd que viene marcado en la placa de la gráfica como B1500.
Se  que Rxxx son resistencias, Cxxx condensadores, Q transistores, L bobinas, IC circuito integrado etc... pero Bxxx no sé que es... 
Lo he comprobado con el polímetro y marca 0 ohmios (el fusible es Fxxx).


----------



## trosdepep

Por favor alguien que pueda aportar algo de luz en la reparación la gráfica https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/mosfets-equivalentes-tarjeta-grafica-53546/

Toda ayuda será bienvenida.

Gracias.


----------



## edddick

Necesitaría identificar un componente de una placa, concretamente el que marco en rojo en la foto y que tiene escrito en su superficie "A1sHB". Sé que es un transistor, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo saber sus especificaciones.




Muchas gracias a quien pueda ayudarme 

Saludos.


----------



## Vin

Hola, me parece que es este:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/vishay/70627.pdf

Creo que es el mismo pero tendrá varios nombres, al buscar el que dices me ha aparecido este un montón de veces como SI2301DS(A1SHB).

Saludos


----------



## edddick

Vin dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me parece que es este:
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/vishay/70627.pdf
> 
> Creo que es el mismo pero tendrá varios nombres, al buscar el que dices me ha aparecido este un montón de veces como SI2301DS(A1SHB).
> 
> Saludos



Genial!!! Qué rapidez!!! Y yo llevo un par de días dando palos de ciego, qué torpe!

Muchas gracias Vin


----------



## edddick

edddick dijo:
			
		

> Genial!!! Qué rapidez!!! Y yo llevo un par de días dando palos de ciego, qué torpe!
> 
> Muchas gracias Vin



Vuelvo con otra de mis dudas... madre mía, esto no tiene fin 

El caso es que ya conseguí estos componentes y todo perfecto. Pero problema! No sé qué hice que al ir a enchufar la placa en su sitio hice un mal contacto y la lié... quemé esto:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/p5140283640x480.jpg/

Al menos vi salir humo de este componente, así que no tengo duda de que al menos esto está quemado... que luego haya otras cosas alrededor, seguro, pero querría intentar sustituirlo.

Pero qué es? he estado mirando y leo que puede ser un inductor. Si es así, qué es eso de 470? uH? nH? cómo puedo saberlo?

Muchas gracias otra vez!!


----------



## rastone1993

Creo que es 470 uH, buscá en google
Nomenclatura inductancias...
Ahí aparece-
Saludos


----------



## edddick

Muchas gracias rastone1993. De momento he sustituido este componente por otro idéntico en el que pone 220 (no 470) y me funciona perfectamente, así que de momento lo doy por reparado.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## rastone1993

De nada, un placer ayudar a alguien!
Saludos


----------



## tjdor

Se me ha quemado un transistor, B1412 del receptor RF de mi coche de RC, queria saber si alguien conoce alguno equivalente, donde lo puedo comprar, y cuanto vale.

Por cierto como se llaman esos libros de componentes compatibles?? se pueden descargar???

Estoy en españa.

Un saludo. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## sp_27

tjdor dijo:


> Por cierto como se llaman esos libros de componentes compatibles?? se pueden descargar???


Yo compré un libro de esos, pídelo como manual de reemplazos para semiconductores, el mío es de ECG, no creo que se pueda descargar el manual entero como tal, pero hay páginas muy útiles donde puedes descargar el catálogo del elemento que busques, algunas que he usado son estas:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/

Por la red quizá consigas más googleando el código del componente, ej: 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&biw=1024&bih=576&q=ua741&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/nte-quickcross-encuentra-equivalencia-nte-ecg-17/#post335659

Descarga la guía de reemplazo de NTE (antes ECG).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tjdor

Si, sp_27 en google no he visto nada sobre ese transistor en concreto, lo que encuentra es de un nombre parecido, y en hojas de caracteristicas de ese en concreoto ya digo, no veo nada


Muchas gracias elaficionado, lo toy descargando que parece que tarda un poquillo, haber que es lo que es.


----------



## pandacba

Fijate si es este el que buscas


----------



## dexterconexion

No comentaste para que lo usa, pero como dice el Sr. pandacba es un 2SB1412 y lo podes reemplazar por 2SA1242, 2SA1795, 2SB967, 2SB1203, pero yo como soy de Argentina probaria primero con el economico  TIP42 o BD244 que es un PNP 6A TO-220.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Si esta soldado como SMD tendra que utilzar uno de cápsula similar


----------



## tjdor

Muchas gracias chicos

Es encapsulado SMD, adjunto foto de la placa.

En particular no se cual es la funcion del transistor, solo se que esta en la zona de radiocontrol del coche teledirigido


----------



## pandacba

Si o si tiene que tener cápsula SMD, otra no entra alli  y es el transistor que te puse en pdf


----------



## tjdor

OK, muchas gracias!!

Sa estoy buscando en tiendas de por aqui, y haber lo que vale.
Porque ¿¿cual podria ser la funcion de ese transistor???, yo me imagino que marque la frecuencia de la comunicacion via radio, y de ser asi, si lo que hace es trabajar entre corte y saturacion se podria sustituir por otro mas facil de encontrar, no???


----------



## pandacba

Tiene que cumplir los requisitos del original PnP, 30V,6A 3W y una Ft de 120Mhz, y por supuesto que tenga la misma cápusla ya que va soldado por el respaldo a la placa


----------



## milianghelys

Hola!! buenas noches, soy nueva en esto, necesito su ayuda. tengo un balasto electrónico el cual tiene dos transistores 13003 y  se daño uno de ellos necesito cambiarlo pero no lo consigo!!! este es un balasto 2x40 y este transistor es de esa potencia(40w), aqui se consigue el 13005 pero la potencia es de 75w no si esto afectara su funcionamiento... por fa ayuda!!!

o cual otro transistor equivalente a este se consigue?


----------



## pandacba

Para nada, la potencia de un transistor es como valor de energia capas de dispar, no que generara esa potnecia, por lo tanto es más robusto que el otro.
Te recomiendo cambiar los dos para garantizar un óptimo trabajo y cambiar el resto de material dañado


----------



## milianghelys

Muchas gracias... 
vere que tal me va!!


----------



## MgMarcos

Buenas tardes a todos, se han arruinado dos de cuatro transistores que usa mi helicoptero a radio control, las codificaciones que aparecen en los transistores son las siguientes:
C3279 y a1300 alguien me puede decir como los pido en la tienda de electronica, si tienen o puedo averiguar alguna otra codificacion que tengan los transistores.

Espero que solo se hayan quemado los transistores. estaba usando el Heli y derrepente un fuerte olor a quemado y sorpresa cuando lo desarme estaba dañado.

muchas gracias


----------



## rash

son transistores 2sc3279 y 2sa1300....

aquí puedes buscar equivalentes: http://www.reparacionlcd.com/transist_busq.php

saludos


----------



## MgMarcos

Te agradezco mucho.

Saludos.

Edito:

estoy investigando en la pagina que me diste, ¿los transistores que aparecen como equivalencias los podria utilizar sin ningun problema!?

nuevamente gracias


----------



## rash

debes comprobar algunos datos en el datasheet del transitor (hoja de características), sobre todo el patillaje de los equivalentes con respecto a los originales...

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros de foros de electrónica.

hoy solicito un poco de su ayuda ya que me encuentro atorado con encontrar una equivalencia para un mosfet FQPF8N60C, ya he buscado, pero no encuentro o me estan limitando mis conocimientos  es por eso que necesito un poco de su ayuda si es que son tan amables, dado que ese transistor en especifico me es imposible encontrarlo en mi ciudad. aqui les dejo la hoja de datos de tr, http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/c/0h3fxdgg4pa2u3p8e82eq5h23ayy.pdf

una cosa más, el transistor pertenece a la fuente de un monitor lcd lg flatron W1742S-PF

saludos.

ya he buscado en esta pag. y no he encontrado nada
http://www.reparacionlcd.com/transist_busq.php


----------



## ivan767

Buenas.
Se me volaron estos 3 transistores de la fuente y donde yo vivo no los consigo ni tengo forma de conseguirlos, necesitaria reemplazarlos por algun modelo que cumpla la misma funcion, pero la verdad que 0 idea asi que necesito de su ayuda.
Les paso todos los datos que tiene
p60nf 06
CZ08L 6
mar 034

Subo algunas fotos de la pote, es una Soundmagus vs160.4 declara unos supuestos 160 rms x 4 en 4 ohms.
La historia fue asi, primero, la potencia se me quemo porque se me desprendio un cable adentro del rack de medios y hizo un corto en la salida de los parlantes, la mande a la garantia, me fajaron 180p, me anduvo dos dias hasta que volaron de nuevo sin que haya pasado nada, no puedo pagar de nuevo lo que pague y se que responsables no se van a hacer, asi que decidi meterle mano yo
Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## rash

Parece que el transistor del que hablas es un STP60NF06, mosfet canal-n

te adjunto la hoja característica:

http://datasheet.octopart.com/STP60NF06-STMicroelectronics-datasheet-46583.pdf

no sé, habría que comprobar pero el IRFZ44N por ahí puede ir un equivalente.

investiga un poco sobre las características básicas de éste transistor

saludos


----------



## ivan767

Gracias por contestar rash
Busque si, pero la verdad que entiendo poco, que tendria? que buscar un transistor que trabaje con el mismo amperaje y voltaje y que ademas empiece con las mismas siglas?
Estuve leyendo el post que hay sobre el irfz44n, tendria que cambiar los 6 transistores si pruebo con esos?
No se puede quemar nada aparte de la fuente?


----------



## osk_rin

moderación, hacer favor de eliminar este tema, ya he encontrado la solución, la cual no fue ningun reemplazo, ya he mandado pedir el transistor, fuera de la ciudad.


----------



## lobi1981

hola amigos algunos de uds me pueden decir el equivalente del transistor 8050S les envio un adjunto..
Muchas gracias


----------



## maton00

un bc 337, 2n2222
saludos
pero checa el transistor, en el datasheet indican mas de una disposicion de pines del 8050


----------



## ivan767

Levanto, compre 6 transistores  IRFZ48N, los reemplaze, a los 5 segundos de estar andando, hace como un corto cerca del toroide. Que hago? que puede ser?


----------



## guille2

Hola mediste los transistores de los amplificadores? Quizás están en corto por eso se quema la fuente.
  Ármate de paciencia y medí todo lo que puedas. No te olvides de los diodos
  Otra cosa que se me ocurre es probar la fuente sin los amplificadores trata de desconectarlos y medí los voltajes que entrega.
  Por las dudas pone un foco de 12v 10w en serie con la alimentación para no quemar los mosfet etc.


  suerte


----------



## nickleby

Saludos!

Estoy tratando de construir un adaptador IrDA para mi PC, estoy utilizando el modelo que aparece en esta pág: http://goo.gl/g2FDb

La cuestión es que allí me dice que debo utilizar dos transistores BC548, y pues la verdad en mi país es muy difícil conseguir componentes electrónicos de este tipo...Mi pregunta es si puedo reemplazar ese transistor por cualquier otro y cual sería el más indicado.

Todos los componentes que requiere el adaptador los obtuve de radios, televisores, fuentes de poder, etc., pero ese transistor no lo pude encontrar...En cambio tengo varios *C945*, *2222A*, *C5344*, *C3198*....Algunos de estos transistores que he mencionado me sirven de reemplazo para el BC548?

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba

El 2SC945 podrias utilzar, si podes conseguir el 2SC1815 mejor, tene en cuenta que cambia el patillaje

La serie BC tiene el patillaje EBC y la 2SC BCE en ambos casos con la parte plana hacia abajo


----------



## nickleby

pandacba dijo:


> El 2SC945 podrias utilzar, si podes conseguir el 2SC1815 mejor, tene en cuenta que cambia el patillaje
> 
> La serie BC tiene el patillaje EBC y la 2SC BCE en ambos casos con la parte plana hacia abajo



Gracias! Hoy terminé de desarmar la placa de una radio vieja y conseguí sólo un C1815 , pero también conseguí un BC547...Ahora mi pregunta sería si puedo "mezclar" ambos transistores, es decir, podría utilizar el C1815 y el C547 (suponiendo que es similar al C548) en vez de 2 C945? También conseguí un par de C521...Me gustaría saber si la mejor opción para ese circuito que quiero realizar


----------



## elaficionado

Hola:

Descarga de aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/nte-quickcross-encuentra-equivalencia-nte-ecg-17/#post335659

el manual de reemplazo, para que puedas ver si los transistores pueden intercambiarse o si se pueden adecuar a lo que quieres o buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba

nickleby dijo:


> Gracias! Hoy terminé de desarmar la placa de una radio vieja y conseguí sólo un C1815 , pero también conseguí un BC547...Ahora mi pregunta sería si puedo "mezclar" ambos transistores, es decir, podría utilizar el C1815 y el C547 (suponiendo que es similar al C548) en vez de 2 C945? También conseguí un par de C521...Me gustaría saber si la mejor opción para ese circuito que quiero realizar


me gustaria ver tu circuito, parahacer una recomendacion adecuada


----------



## nickleby

pandacba dijo:


> me gustaria ver tu circuito, parahacer una recomendacion adecuada



En mi primer mensaje dejé el link del circuito que necesito realizar: http://goo.gl/g2FDb



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Descarga de aquí: NTE QUICKCross, encuentra la equivalencia NTE – ECG
> 
> el manual de reemplazo, para que puedas ver si los transistores pueden  intercambiarse o si se pueden adecuar a lo que quieres o buscas.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado



Gracias, voy a echarle una mirada! Busqué algo parecido en la red pero no encontré nada XD Gracias por el dato!


----------



## pandacba

poder utilzar en el primer transistore el BC547 y en el segundo el 2SC1815, no deberias tener ningún problema, probalo con confianza y comenta la experiencia


----------



## nickleby

pandacba dijo:


> poder utilzar en el primer transistore el BC547 y en el segundo el 2SC1815, no deberias tener ningún problema, probalo con confianza y comenta la experiencia



Ok, seguro! Muchas gracias!


----------



## nickleby

pandacba dijo:


> poder utilzar en el primer transistore el BC547 y en el segundo el 2SC1815, no deberias tener ningún problema, probalo con confianza y comenta la experiencia



Saludos! Te comento que funcionó el circuito!  También encontré otro diagrama en el que mencionaban que cualquier transistor de uso general servía! Dónde puedo conseguir una lista o algo similar que me diga cuáles transistores son de uso general?


----------



## pandacba

Los que utilizamos, hay muchos, depende que se comercializa en tu pais

Aca las lineas europeas BCXXX y BDXXX son comunes desde que se introdujeron en el mercado, 

Dentro de los transistores japoneses el 2SC1815 es uno de los más utilizados en todo tipo de cosas junto al 2SC945, tendria que conseguire la nomenclatura de los pnp

De todas formas seria interesante saber que se consigue con facilidad en tu pais para orientarte un poco mejor

Una forma seria consultando que transisostores de entre 30-40V y 400-500 mA tienen en listas permanente que serian los que se comercializan habitualmente y asi hacerte tu propia lista con sus equivalencias


----------



## arg

Saludos antes que nada, y aqui vengo con una duda.

Resulta que se me daño un transistor mosfet de un climatronic de un auto peugeot 406, (este regula la velocidad del ventilador del habitaculo), quedo en corto entre S y D 

Y no lo consigo con el numero, este regula el negativo tendria que ser N. tampoco encuentro el datasheet, encontre uno pero no se si sea el mismo del transistor que necesito aqui se los muestro. 

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/52824/FAIRCHILD/HUF75344G3.html 

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/52824/FAIRCHILD/HUF75344G3.html 


Entonces como no consigo el mismo mosfet queria ver que otro mosfet podria colocar en su lugar (equivalente) y que funcione, al menos que aguante el consumo (potencia) del ventilador

le dejo la numeracion que trae el TR del climatronic.

F (la marca supongo que fairchild)
N341AD
75344G

asi en ese orden lo trae

Saludos y gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## zopilote

Hace un año eran inconseguibles, pero si estas alejado de la capital hay pocos mosfet que se le parecen, como el IRFP064.


----------



## J2C

También podria servir el IRF3205 en encapsulado TO220.

He visto que los utilizan en climatizadores de camiones/camionetas con buen resultado ya que funcionan como PWM.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## arg

Ok gracias por su respuesta, tratare de conseguir alguno de los 2 a ver que exito tengo, ya que por aca apenas consigo transistores normales. jajaja

gracias


----------



## paisatec

Buenas tardes, saludos a todos desde México, resulta que tengo un transmisor FM dañado, el cual contaba con un BLF278, acabo de adquirir un MRF151G (se supone que es el equivalente) mi duda es en el ajuste de BIAS, segun el datasheet debe ser de 250 mA cada lado del MOSFET). en el transmisor, ambos "Gates" estan conectados al mismo ajuste de BIAS, por lo que infiero el ajuste debe ser de 500 mA. Es correcto? La gran duda es EL PROCEDIMIENTO PARA EL AJUSTE. Se debe hacer con la entrada conectada a MASA (obviamente con carga fantasma a la salida)? el amperímetro se conecta a la alimentación del amplificador (48-50V)?. Les agradezco cualquier ayuda, antes de ACABAR con el MRF151G.


----------



## sugarray

ola amigos necesito armar este preamplificador basico (adjunto) pero como no tengo el transistor bc547 querria que me ayudaran a escoger algun equivalente de los que tengo en mis cachureos.

son estos:

- c930
- c380
- s9013 g102
- 9013 g113
- c945
- 2n3904

tal vez uds tengan algun circuito que funcione con los transistores que tengo. en ese caso les agradeceria que me lo posteasen. solo necesito preamplificar la señal de un microfono electret y bueno preferible sin filtros de frecuencia sonora ya que prentendo hacerlo lo mas livano y portable posible. ojala alimentado con 9 volts o menos.

a todo esto el cicuito adjunto fue lo mas basico y economico en preamplificacion que encontre. si tiene algun pero, apelando a vuestra experiencia en esto, tambien agradeceria cualquier comentario técnico sobre el circuito adjunto.

muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi

sugarray dijo:


> ola amigos necesito armar este preamplificador basico (adjunto) pero como no tengo el transistor bc547 querria que me ayudaran a escoger algun equivalente de los que tengo en mis cachureos.
> 
> son estos:
> 
> - c930
> - c380
> - s9013 g102
> - 9013 g113
> - c945
> - 2n3904
> 
> tal vez uds tengan algun circuito que funcione con los transistores que tengo. en ese caso les agradeceria que me lo posteasen. solo necesito preamplificar la señal de un microfono electret y bueno preferible sin filtros de frecuencia sonora ya que prentendo hacerlo lo mas livano y portable posible. ojala alimentado con 9 volts o menos.
> 
> a todo esto el cicuito adjunto fue lo mas basico y economico en preamplificacion que encontre. si tiene algun pero, apelando a vuestra experiencia en esto, tambien agradeceria cualquier comentario técnico sobre el circuito adjunto.
> 
> muchas gracias



El c945 que es el 2SC945 funcionara perfectamente en ese esquema. El circuito es basico pero en lineas generales esta bien aunque como todo se puede alterar/reformar para distintos requerimientos de ganancia, etc.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## sugarray

genial... bueno con las patas esta diciendo que no es llegar e incertarlo en el diseño. ya que estan conmutadas. tendre ojo en eso.

sabes comparando pude hacer esta tabla. el 2N3904 es tb bien parecido. que opinais cual sera mejor para el proposito el 2N3904 o el 2SC945?

(ojala se visualice bien la tabla)

Código  Tipo  Canal/   Ic   Vceo   Pd   hFE        fT    Encapsulado  Conexiones 
              Obs      (A)  (V)    (W)             (Mhz)              123



BC547   NPN        -      0.1  45        0.5     125 MIN    300      TO-92        CBE
2SC945  NPN        -      0.1  50        0.2     200 (TYP)  250      TO-92        ECB
2N3904     NPN        -      0.2  40        0.4     100 - 300  300      TO-92        EBC

bucha no se como editar bien la tabla aca pero ojala se entienda


----------



## el-rey-julien

voto por el - c945



ojo las patas tienen distinta disposición (e=emisor b=base c=colector)
bc546 =ebc
  c945 =bce


----------



## sugarray

y saben a grandes rasgos en que influiria el c945 en el circuito? si quedaria con mas ganancia, mas consumidor, mas ruidoso... etc

??


----------



## el-rey-julien

el mismo bc547 ,según la letra y/o números finales vienen de distintas ganancias ,así que no te hagas problema,por el ruido ??no tiene mucho ruido ,ni cuenta te vas a dar¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sugarray

ammm okas. lo que me llamo la atencion es que no tenga su masa a chasis metalico. generalmente se usa para enjaularlo de la estatica ambiental y de su propia emision para circuitos de audio anexos

me recomiendan hacerle una caja o no


----------



## el-rey-julien

no estas exagerando?si la tiene mejor


----------



## sugarray

entonces manos a la obra. gracias chiquiyos.
lo unico que me falta los capacitores ceramicos y un par de resistencias espero encontrarlos en una radio vieja que tengo por ahi.

hasta pronto


----------



## solaris8

Su majestad!!!....dijo:


> no estas exagerando?si la tiene mejor


siempre tan acertado
hacia mucho no lo veía por los foros,que alegria


----------



## sugarray

> Su majestad!!!....dijo:
> 
> no estas exagerando?si la tiene mejor
> 
> siempre tan acertado
> hacia mucho no lo veía por los foros,que alegria



wtf???????????????


----------



## D@rkbytes

el-rey-julien dijo:


> voto por el - c945
> 
> ojo las patas tienen distinta disposición (e=emisor b=base c=colector)
> bc546 =ebc
> c945 =bce


Perdone su majestad pero el 2SC945 es ECB no BCE


----------



## sugarray

lo dijo bien... solo que lo miro desde atras.


----------



## vistroni

Estoy seguro que no es difícil encontrar un sustituto para el bc547 porque es muy común. Para saber qué sustituto puedes usar, mira los datasheets y con que tengan parecidos los parámetros Ic max, hFE, vce max, casi seguro lo puedes usar sin problemas.


----------



## sugarray

> Código Tipo Canal/ Ic Vceo Pd hFE fT Encapsulado Conexiones
> Obs (A) (V) (W) (Mhz) 123
> 
> 
> 
> BC547 NPN - 0.1 45 0.5 125 MIN 300 TO-92 CBE
> 2SC945 NPN - 0.1 50 0.2 200 (TYP) 250 TO-92 ECB
> 2N3904 NPN - 0.2 40 0.4 100 - 300 300 TO-92 EBC



de hecho... son bien parecidos

gracias chikiyos


----------



## el-rey-julien

los transistores yo siempre los leo con la parte chata hacia abajo




en esa imagen esta al revés 
en esta esta al derecho tal cual yo la leo 




en esta pagina tambien esta tal cual yo la leo 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=bc547 










de todos modos el c945 también vienen con la misma posicion de patitas que el bc547/8/9 ,depende el fabricante y la partida ,yo los e visto por eso lo digo,es medio raro encontrarlos con esa configuración ,pero doy fe de que ay



http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=c945












vistroni dijo:


> Estoy seguro que no es difícil encontrar un sustituto para el bc547 porque es muy común. Para saber qué sustituto puedes usar, mira los datasheets y con que tengan parecidos los parámetros Ic max, hFE, vce max, casi seguro lo puedes usar sin problemas.



no te guies demasiado por el HFE
un ejemplo ,tengo el bc547 y en el encapsulado tambien figura un dos numeros mas
=====================================
BC547     (modelo de tr)
17          (hfe ,en este caso quiere decir que el HFE es de 170 o mas)
====================================
segundo ejemplo mismo transistor pero de diferente bolsita/partida
====================================
BC547   (modelo de tr)
40         (este numero quiere decir que el tr es de mas de 400 HFE)

esa conclusión la saque cuando una partidas de micrófonos sonaba muy bajo y eran los 
transistores ,luego en cada compra me fijo en ese numero ,si tiene ganancia baja los devuelvo ay nomas sin abrir la bolsa



la marca kec vienen en bolsitas de 200 unidades ,luego pongo unas fotos de los transistores(los mismos,pero con diferente ganancias y el detalle del numero de dos crifras al final)
asi que en conclucion asta que no midan el hfe del tr ,el problema es que ay muchos fabricantes de esos tr tan genericos



KSC945 2SC945L   tambien son genericos pero tienen las patitas distintas ,el problema es que en el encapsulado solo le imprimen c945
miren aca y vean los que les digo 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=c945


----------



## Don Plaquetin

una vez que sale su majestad lo corren de vuelta a la cueva... 

su majestad lo trataron de:


sugarray dijo:


> entonces manos a la obra. gracias chiquiyos.
> lo unico que me falta los capacitores ceramicos y un par de resistencias espero encontrarlos en una radio vieja que tengo por ahi.
> 
> hasta pronto



*Sugarray* esos componentes estan en televisores y monitores en radios viejas lo dudo, pero tira nombre que te ayudamos en los equivaentes saludos y exito en tu proyecto


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es el c945 esta en casi todas las placas de tv,de todos modos en las placas de radios viejas tiene que haber alguno que sirva ¡¡¡


----------



## sugarray

creo poder hacer una serie equivalente con las resistencias que me faltan con los restos de radios viejas que tengo. lo unico que no he podido hallar por ningun lado (ni en unas placas de tv que revise) son los capacitores cerámicos de 0.1mF - 104.

los que encontre fueron estos tipos:

- 103M  = 10000    pF = 0.01uF 20%
- 403Z  = 40000     pF = 0.04uF +80%/-20%
- 682K  = 6800000  pF =  6.8uF

(no se si me habré equivocado en la lectura del código, uds me corrigen)
se podrá hacer un arreglo serie o paralelo para lograr una equivalencia con el 104 del circuito que necesito? (son 3 capacitores 0.1mF ó uF - 104)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

sugarray dijo:


> creo poder hacer una serie equivalente con las resistencias que me faltan con los restos de radios viejas que tengo. lo unico que no he podido hallar por ningun lado (ni en unas placas de tv que revise) son los capacitores cerámicos de 0.1mF (100nF _nano faradio_) - 104.
> 
> los que encontre fueron estos tipos:
> 
> - 103M  = 10000    pF = 0.01uF 20%
> - 403Z  = 40000     pF = 0.04uF +80%/-20%
> - 682K  = 6800000  pF =  6,8 nF
> 
> (no se si me habré equivocado en la lectura del código, uds me corrigen)
> se podrá hacer un arreglo serie o paralelo para lograr una equivalencia con el 104 del circuito que necesito? (son 3 capacitores 0.1mF ó uF - 104)



Raro que no encuentres capacitores de 100nF (104) son los que andan por todos lados


----------



## sugarray

gracias SSTC voy a buscar un poco mas. de todas maneras tendre muy en cuenta tu diagrama.


----------



## sugarray

gracias chicos al final consegui los componentes del instructivo y lo arme tal cual el diagrama del pdf.
aca se puede ver la plaquita preamp ya que la caja que le hice es transparente. el otro cicuito de potencia es de unos parlantes de pc de escritorio. ambos los alimente con baterias de 9v.

quedo impeke. justo como queria. solo para oidos exigentes se percibe un leve ruido blanco a maxima potencia, que es normal y aceptable.





tiene un audifono adaptado con un mic electret con una pinza para fijarlo a la ropa. no se si les mencione que este proyecto es para mi abue pofiada y bien sorda que no quiere ir al medico a que le de unos audifonos como corresponde.



en esta se ve el circuito preamp que esta encima del de potencia que tiene una luz verde de encendido.
quedo un poco grande para ella pero peor es nada, ademas sino le gusta me sirve a mi jeje. solo le falta un clip a la caja para fijarlo al pantalon o a un bolsillo para que le quede mas portable.

gracias

salu2


----------



## solaris8

muy bueno, a mi me gusta


----------



## el-rey-julien

felicitaciones sugarray,tu abuela debe estar muy orgullosa de vos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## javo16

Hola, capaz ya es tarde pero necesito encontrar un reemplazo para un transistor usado en la fuente de encendido de una lampara de bajo consumo alimentada con 4 pilas D, que son las mas grandes creo. El circuito es sencillo, usa un pequeño transformador, con un oscilador hecho con 2 capacitores, 2 resistencias y el transistor ese. Gracias, Javo


----------



## el-rey-julien

para buscar equivalencias/reemplazos de transistores lo mejor que es esta pagina
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=bc548
en la ventanita pon el numero del componentes y az click en pesquisar


----------



## javo16

> Lamentavelmente a referência que colocou não se encontra na nossa base de dados



Creo que voy a tener que utilizar un 2N2222 y ver si funciona. Igual rompi el trafo asique me parece que busco otra cosa. Gracias igual


----------



## el-rey-julien

no se que pusiste pero a mi si me salio el reemplazo del 2n2222 ,son estos BSS 40...41, BSW 61...64, 2N4014
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2n2222
y este es el pin out del transistor









tambien es reemplazo el 2N3737


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el que van son uno encapsulado D882 NPN (encapsulado TO126) reemplaso un TIP32 (encapsulado TO220)  el circuito es un oscilador royer


----------



## el-rey-julien

de que transistor estamos hablando?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

los 2N2222 son raros y mas en una lampara de emergencia apenas 800mA


----------



## el-rey-julien

si son medios raros,pero se consiguen fácil,se usa mucho en transmisores,osciladores
aca una imagen 




pero tambien ay con el encapsulado común 




aunque son mejores el de metal


----------



## javo16

Disculpen no les comente el transistor que tengo, es un TPT5609, no se de que frabicante ni nada, vimno en una lampara fluoresente portatil, la lampara tiene 4 pines, si alguno sabe de un circuito para encenderla se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## el-rey-julien

aca tenes la hoja de datos http://www.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/pdf/106151/ETC/TPT5609.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*su majestad* habla de un luz que si es un tubo tiene que ser de 4Watts por que este trasistor llega a 0,8A lo que el dice que van 6 pilas tipo D... entiendes es una lamparita de M%+*#


----------



## el-rey-julien

javo16 dijo:


> Disculpen no les comente el transistor que tengo, es un TPT5609, no se de que frabicante ni nada, vimno en una lampara fluoresente portatil, la lampara tiene 4 pines, si alguno sabe de un circuito para encenderla se lo agradeceria mucho



usa el buscador pone luz de emergencia ,son esquemas sencillos,básicamente un oscilador y un transformador pequeñito





SSTC dijo:


> *su majestad* habla de un luz que si es un tubo tiene que ser de 4Watts por que este trasistor llega a 0,8A lo que el dice que van 6 pilas tipo D... entiendes es una lamparita de M%+*#



yo uso para las peceras un tubo germicida de luz uv de 4 wat y tiene tr bc337 ,cuando se rompió le puse el primero que tenia a mano y ese fue un bc548 (dos) y funciono,todavía funciona


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el TO92Large (largooooooooo) usa un *BD135* y listo es el reemplazo ideal para el *TPT5609* (TPT que codigo )


----------



## javo16

La lamparita es esta:





Y usa 4 pilas nada mas, no es tan 





> M%+*#


 como decis, ilumina bastante.

Lo que busco es un balasto electronico, que funcione con 6V


----------



## el-rey-julien

en mis peceras tengo todo a 12 volt,desde las luces asta los filtro,los filtros son de 220 volt pero uso un inversor,también tengo en caso de emergencia extrema aireadores de 1,5 volt,el esquema para la encender la lampara uv lo saque de acá del foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/hacer-funcionar-luz-emergencia-6986/ no es ese el esquema ,ni vien lo encuentre te lo paso
también funciona con 6 volt


----------



## Don Plaquetin

yo uso para las peceras un tubo germicida de luz uv de 4 wat y tiene tr bc337 ,cuando se rompió le puse el primero que tenia a mano y ese fue un bc548 (dos) y funciono,todavía funciona[/QUOTE]  pecera 

2 BC548 sos de la vieja escuela como yo GROSO... GENIO...


----------



## el-rey-julien

SSTC dijo:


> el TO92Large (largooooooooo) usa un *BD135* y listo es el reemplazo ideal para el *TPT5609* (TPT que codigo )



correctooooo                ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ bien ay


----------



## LinP

Buenas, saludos a todos.

Tiago ¿qué temperatura te alcanza el amplificador? acabo de montar un kit Tugicom similar al tuyo y me surgen dudas al respecto ya que me preocupa que se me vaya el final MRF151G por exceso de calor.

La versión de amplificador que he montado lleva protección contra ROE aunque no incorpora ningún sistema para proteger en caso de temperatura excesiva por lo que estoy planteándome el instalar un termostato KSD para cortar la tensión del excitador en caso de problema. 

La duda que tengo es que no sé hasta qué temperatura puede trabajar el MRF151G con buena fiabilidad (no consigo bajarlo de 60ºC) 

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego

Hola LinP,como estas ,Esa temperatura en la capsula del transistor es normal,es comun que trabajen a esa temp o incluso mas,asegurate de usar un buen disipador y ventilacion forzada.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/M/R/F/1/MRF151G.shtml

Saludos.


----------



## LinP

Hola elgriego.

Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración y el aporte, me llama la atención los valores de temperatura de trabajo tan altos, supongo entonces que el amplificador puede funcionar con total normalidad entre los 60 y 80ºC, siendo así como protección podría optar un KSD que corte la alimentación en 80ºC o incluso 90ºC.

Respecto al tema de la refrigeración he optado por instalar el amplificador en el centro de la caja, procurando canalizar todo el flujo de aire que ofrece el ventilador hacia el disipador.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tiago

LinP dijo:


> Buenas, saludos a todos.
> 
> Tiago ¿qué temperatura te alcanza el amplificador? acabo de montar un kit Tugicom similar al tuyo y me surgen dudas al respecto ya que me preocupa que se me vaya el final MRF151G por exceso de calor.
> 
> La versión de amplificador que he montado lleva protección contra ROE aunque no incorpora ningún sistema para proteger en caso de temperatura excesiva por lo que estoy planteándome el instalar un termostato KSD para cortar la tensión del excitador en caso de problema.
> 
> La duda que tengo es que no sé hasta qué temperatura puede trabajar el MRF151G con buena fiabilidad (no consigo bajarlo de 60ºC)
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, el MRF 151 funciona a unos 70º, de todos modos hay que instalar un buen ventidador en el disipador, yo le he puesto un PAPST que tira como un helicóptero, aún así los 50º permanecen casi constantes. En teoria si que lleva protección contra temperaturas elevadas, pero no me preguntes donde.
Ese mismo modelo, pero la version anterior, incorporaba un termostato que ahora ya no llevan. El servicio tecnico de Tugicom me dijo que no lo llevaba pues no era necesario, yo de todos modos le he puesto uno por si las moscas, que corta la corriente de excitación.
Tambien le he incorporado un amperimetro, aunque el consumo está en unos 10 Amperes.




Yo ya llevo 2 MRF cambiados  por jugar cuando no se debe jugar.

Saludos.


----------



## LinP

Hola de nuevo.

Buen ventilador Tiago, al menos de 120x120, con ese seguro que ya no quemas el MRF. 

Viendo tu montaje me da la impresión de que me he complicado un poco con la caja. Buena idea también la del amperímetro, nunca está de más ver el consumo.

¿El medidor SWR lo has conectado directamente en la placa del amplificador? en el mío he visto un par de zonas en las que sería posible conectar un medidor FWD/REF, es algo que tengo pendiente de estudiar. 

Muy agradecido por el aporte, a ver si mañana puedo acercarme a comprar un termostato, por precaución no está de más, creo que optaré por uno que corte a los 80ºC.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago

Si, a 70º u 80º es lo suyo, yo el termostato lo tengo de 70.

La placa lleva una conexión para el instrumento medidor de ROE y una resistencia de ajuste. Con dos salidas, directas y reflejadas.
  No estoy seguro de haberlo conectado bien, creo que si, pues la lectura que me dá es similar a la que me ofrece el medidor comercial.

Saludos.


----------



## djsound

Hummm, jejeje y yo pendejiando con transmisor de 4 wtts


----------



## LinP

tiago dijo:


> Si, a 70º u 80º es lo suyo, yo el termostato lo tengo de 70.
> 
> La placa lleva una conexión para el instrumento medidor de ROE y una resistencia de ajuste. Con dos salidas, directas y reflejadas.
> No estoy seguro de haberlo conectado bien, creo que si, pues la lectura que me dá es similar a la que me ofrece el medidor comercial.
> 
> Saludos.


A veces me he encontrado pequeñas variaciones según el cable o el medidor pero siendo similar seguro que has acertado. Una de las cosas que eché en falta al abrir la caja de los componentes fue la falta de documentación.  



djsound dijo:


> Hummm, jejeje y yo pendejiando con transmisor de 4 wtts


Ya leí en otro post que estos amplificadores allí cuestan muchísimo dinero. 

Saludos.


----------



## jlchecho

hola, tengo un transistor el 0N4173 y el RBL4173, que en teoria son equivalentes, pero no los encuentro por ningun lado, alguien me podria decir que tienen otros equivalentes, y donde los puedo conseguir, tanto estos como los equivalentes.
un saludo


----------



## alberto plaza antia

Apreciados colegas no pertenezco al foro pero con mucho respeto quiero ayudar: Bajen de internet un archivito que se llama JEDEC TO ECG, muy util para aquellos que no quieren usar NTE,ECG sino dispositivos genéricos que son los mismos pero mas económicos.
El que encuentre uno que se llama DIN TO JEDEC bendito sea y que lo comparta, hasta ase poco lo tenia, pero en un disco que se me daño lo perdí.

Cordialmente,,,,,jaherz348


----------



## ffvamp69

Hola chicos ante todo presentarme me llamo Fernando y soy de Barcelona,España.
Hace unos años cuando tenia 16 monte un aparato que saque de un libro,ahora tengo 35,la cuestion es que lleva una valvula Radiotron 6J7,y queria saber si existe algun componente moderno que sutituya a esa valvula y ya puestos abusando un poco de vuestra ayuda,un circuito con sus correspondientes componentes modernos que sea lo mismo que yo monte en su dia,os pongo unas fotos de lo que hice y que funcione con una pila,ya que el que yo monte funciona a 220v con el transformador que se ve en la imagen,muchismas gracias por la ayuda que me podais prestar ya que mis conocimientos de elcetronica son basicos


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y no te parece que para sugerirte una alternativa habría que saber que cosa hace ese aparato ?


----------



## ffvamp69

cierto,perdon se me paso.....
Realmente no se bien bien lo que hace,hace años de esto,lo saque de un libro sobre parapsicologia de hace un monton de años,supuestamente era un aparato para detectar "fantasmas" falta un multimetro que va conectado a la resistencia y al cable suelto de la valvula.


----------



## Fogonazo

Busca un detector de fantasmas con MOSFET

*MOSFET Goost Detector*


----------



## ffvamp69

pues muchas gracias por la informacion,de todas formas hay algun componente equivalente a esa valvula??


----------



## Fogonazo

ffvamp69 dijo:


> pues muchas gracias por la informacion,de todas formas hay algun componente equivalente a esa valvula??



Para dar una opinión exacta tendría que ver el esquema.
El MOSFET debido a su muy alta impedancia de compuerta se asemeja (En algo) a tu válvula.


----------



## ffvamp69

Voy a intentar hacerte un esquema haber que me puedes decir de el,de todos modos gracias por tu ayuda cuando lo tenga lo pongo


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes ffvamp69
Yo creo que para detectar "Fantasmas" no hace falta ningún aparato, se les nota a simple vista 

La 6J7 es un Pentodo Amplificadora de RF.
Supongo que se empleaba como osciladora y por medio de ese transformador, elevar la tensión para generar arcos en presencia de una "Presencia".

Intenta publicar el esquema de tu Gadget.


Sal U2


----------



## ffvamp69

Hola,os vuelvo a dar las gracias por vuestra ayuda y os quiero preguntar algo.Voy a hacer este circuito http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/cir...php?codigo=124,los hago con LiveWire y despues lo convierto a PCB Wizard,he tenido algunos problemas con encontrar los componentes que poner en el circuito a la hora de crearlo,te paso una imagen del circuito que he hecho haber si tu consideras que esta bien,sobretodo por los huecos para luego colocar los componentes,tambien decirte que el IC2(UGN3503)que en mi circuito se llama IC3 en la tienda donde e comprado el componente me han dicho que esos ya no se hacen y ahora hay unos sustitutos que tienen la misma forma que un transistor pero en pequeño con tres patas igual que los transistores,tienen la misma funcion que el que ya no se fabrica.Haber si me puedes hechar una mano y decirme si esta bien el circuito que he hecho o como hacerlo bien sobretodo que dibujos poner a la hora de crearlo porque lo mas parecido que he encontrado son los que he puesto,muchas gracias.



Una ayudita con el circuito........


----------



## brandomheat

Hola estoy armando el proyecto de la Fuente de poder para laboratorio básico , pero antes deseo simularlo en el proteus, alquien me podria decir que transistor equivalente al BD441 puedo usar para hacer la simulación. Gracias


----------



## ESKALENO

Bd185, bd187, bd189


----------



## moisesmasc

Hola a todos
necesito vuestra ayuda para encontrar el equivalente a el siguiente transistor
k d2058. Solo he encontrado la imagen de este componente en la web. El transistor es de un amplificador de bajo y se ha quemado , hasta el momento en las tiendas de electrÓnica no he podido tener la respuesta que requiero. Necesito saber que tipo de transistor es y un equivalente que me ayude a recomponer el amplificador. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## ESKALENO

Puede ser un 2SD2058, equivalente el BD243C


----------



## sito das Pallaregas

Hola tengo un televisot lcd, de marca rara. El problema es que tiene los transistores que pilotan los tranformadores de alta de las lamparar, y no se si tienen equivalentes, pues por la referencia no los encuentro 
Alguien sabe algo de ellos  gracias

lor transistores son  4011 GH


----------



## zopilote

Mas datos, como que driver tiene , una fotito para ver el tamaño del transistor, si vienen complementarios ..etc.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el 13007 le va bien en capsula equivalente


----------



## dalsaur

saludos, resulta que tengo un transistor NRF2628 saca 15 w, pero no se cuanto es la entrada de este transistor, es decir para que saque los 15 w cuanto  debería ser la entrada  aca esta la hoja de datos http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/R/F/2/MRF2628.shtml

no estoy seguro pero creo que son 1 wats o 5 w


----------



## elgriego

Hola dalsaur,Ese tr se exita con maximos 1,5w,con esa potencia de entrada,teoricamente entrega 15w en 220 Mhz,alimentado con 12v.  Observa el grafico de potencia de salida vs potencia de entrada,que figura en el datasheet

Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur

elgriego, gracias, si ya analise el gráfico, pero tenia duda para no dañar el tr



otra pregunta, sera que lo puedo montar en este lineal https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/ 

he leido y aguanta tr de 5 w podra con uno de 15 w


----------



## Daniel Lopes

dalsaur dijo:
			
		

> saludos, resulta que tengo un transistor NRF2628 saca 15 w, pero no se cuanto es la entrada de este transistor, es decir para que saque los 15 w cuanto  debería ser la entrada  aca esta la hoja de datos http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/R/F/2/MRF2628.shtml
> 
> no estoy seguro pero creo que son 1 wats o 5 w



Hola caro Dalsaur saludos cordiales amigo mire en neste poste :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hoja-electronica-transistor-4060p2-98526/ hay un circuito donde usteds puede avaliar tu transistor ,la potencia de excitaciõn teoricamiente seria de no mas que 700mW para se obter lo 15Wattios de salida .
Fuerte abraço y buena suerte en tu desajollo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pablo aillon rico

buenas saludos y gracias por permitir mi participacion.
pregunto el transistor c2630 con cuanto de exitacion en entrada trabaja ...



espero me entiendan tengo un transistor c2630 y nesecito ponerlo en un  circuito que ya esta diseñado lo unico que no tengo de informacion es el rango de entrada por lo tanto estoy varado y quisiera saber para ensanblarlo y ver si tiene rendimiento


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Pablo mira aca la hoja de datos tecnicos del transistor 2SC2630
qualquer duda adicional contesteme e yo te ayudo con mucho gusto.
Att.
Daniel lopes


----------



## ricbevi

pablo aillon rico dijo:
			
		

> buenas saludos y gracias por permitir mi participacion.
> pregunto el transistor c2630 con cuanto de exitacion en entrada trabaja ...
> 
> 
> 
> espero me entiendan tengo un transistor c2630 y nesecito ponerlo en un  circuito que ya esta diseñado lo unico que no tengo de informacion es el rango de entrada por lo tanto estoy varado y quisiera saber para ensanblarlo y ver si tiene rendimiento



Hola...esos datos y mas los tienes perfectamente aclarado en la hoja de datos de dicho transistor ... depende de varios factores que no aclaraste como frecuencia de trabajo, tensión de alimentación, etc. http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/31/MITSUBISHI/2SC2630.html
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego

Hola pablo .Por empezar estamos hablando de un transitor ,diseñado Para Rf , vhf en torno de los 175Mhz Muy utilizado en transceptores de comunicaciones comerciales,Pero Digamos que a grandes rasgos, ese transistor trabajando en Vhf Brodcast,en el rango de 88 a 108Mhz,entrega comodamente,45w con 3,5w de excitacion,alimentado con 12,5v.

Saludos.


----------



## elgenio775

hola hase poco arme un lineal de 300 watt similar m31 y quisiera saber donde va puesto el  termistor y que tipo es o sea que resistencia interna tiene me parece que levanta  mucha temperatura sobre el  mosfet mido 75 grados y lo estoy exitando con 5 watt y 40volt consume 4.5amperes desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro elgenio775 , se no for mucha molestia, ? poderias usteds subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese amplificador que armaste para que yo possa ayudarte mejor ?. 
Ustedes aclara que tu Amp. consume 4,5 A en 40 Voltios o sea 180 Wattios consumidos de potencia de entrada, ? y quantos Wattios tiene en la salida ?.
Yo personalmiente prefiro operar en Classe "C" o sea polarizaciõn de Gate a 0 volts , asi lo transistor no consome corriente sin "RF" aplicada en la entrada. 
Con 5 Wattios reales ( limpios) en la entrada de un MRF151G o BLF278 se logra 250 Wattios o un poco mas con 45 Voltios en los Drenos .
Tenga en mente que lo dissipador de calor tiene que sener mui generoso y lo acoplamiento mecanico entre lo transistor y lo dissipador tiene que sener lo mas prefecto possible con uso de grasa siliconada para mejorar lo acoplamiento termico. Una buena ideia quando possible enplear es agregar una plancha de cubre mui plana y polida entre lo transistor y lo dissipador de aluminio eso es porque la resistencia termica de lo cubre es menor que la do aluminio y asi tenemos una transferencia de calor mas efectiva.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## elgenio775

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro elgenio775 , se no for mucha molestia, ? poderias usteds subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese amplificador que armaste para que yo possa ayudarte mejor ?.
> Ustedes aclara que tu Amp. consume 4,5 A en 40 Voltios o sea 180 Wattios consumidos de potencia de entrada, ? y quantos Wattios tiene en la salida ?.
> Yo personalmiente prefiro operar en Classe "C" o sea polarizaciõn de Gate a 0 volts , asi lo transistor no consome corriente sin "RF" aplicada en la entrada.
> Con 5 Wattios reales ( limpios) en la entrada de un MRF151G o BLF278 se logra 250 Wattios o un poco mas con 45 Voltios en los Drenos .
> Tenga en mente que lo dissipador de calor tiene que sener mui generoso y lo acoplamiento mecanico entre lo transistor y lo dissipador tiene que sener lo mas prefecto possible con uso de grasa siliconada para mejorar lo acoplamiento termico. Una buena ideia quando possible enplear es agregar una plancha de cubre mui plana y polida entre lo transistor y lo dissipador de aluminio eso es porque la resistencia termica de lo cubre es menor que la do aluminio y asi tenemos una transferencia de calor mas efectiva.
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel  Lopes.



muchas gracias daniel me sirvio de mucho tu respuesta quisiera saber que termistor va para mrf 151g para saver cuando levanta temperatura se apague gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bueno quanto ao elegir lo correcto termistor para que tu circuito ande ao contento es necessario conocer lo restante del circuito donde el es conectado para poder estimar correctamiente su valor Ohmico y se el es tipo "NTC o PTC".
Haora tengo una duda: ? ese termistor es para apagar lo Amp en caso de sobrecalientamento del dissipador por falla del los ventiladores o es para corrigir lo Bias del Gate del MosFet en caso de deriva termica?
Yo personalmiente uso "termostatos" enpleados en la protecciõn del la Valvula Magnetron en hornos de Microondas domesticos agregados ao dissipador de calor proximo o quanto possible de lo trnasistor MosFet y con auxilio dese termostato desligo la alimentaciõn del excitador de RF en caso de sobrecalientamento. Sin excitaciõn el transistor MosFet no consume potencia y lo transistor no se daña.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bomberoboris

Buenos dias... hoy reparando un destellante de vehiculos me surgió el siguiente problema.
lo desarme... Bien
le cambie los led por rojos y azules de alta luminosidad... Bien
le cambie la secuencia de intermitencia de los leds... Bien
PERO la ampolleta destellante no funcionó. 





y el transistor es el que tiene problemas pero entre todos los cachureos que tengo... no encontre este transistor





Bueno... la pregunta es si alguien sabe de algun transistor que haga la misma funcion y la polaridad... De antemano. Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

NPN - 30 V - 700 mA - 1Watt

BC327  BC328 , fijate las patas en el datasheet


----------



## Don Plaquetin

del *SS8050* son:

BC737

2SC4145	 	 
2SD1207
2SD1207R
2SD1207S	
2SD1207U	 
2SD1347	 	 
2SD1347R	 	
2SD1347S
2SD1347T
2SD1347U	
2SD1929
2SD1930	 
2SD1931	
2SD1981	 
2SD2046

en algunos coincide las patas en los que no podes retorce las patitas para que coincidan, tampoco es la gran ciencia ademas el *SS8050* es un componente encontrado en el mercado actual. Todo lo tiene es como el agua, esta en todo lados 

saludos


----------



## Dls

Hola amigos antes que nada un saludo

estaba reparando un blu-ray que me trajeron al taller porque no encendia
y trae un transistor SMD en corto, se lo quite y ya arranca el sistema pero no de todo
El numero que trae es este:

A9BA 1D

y pido porfavor si me pueden ayudar a elegir un reemplazo
estube buscando otro igual en la placa y era unico ese los demas son diferentes 

otra duda..... quiero saber si es NPN O PNP aqui les adjunto como iba en la placa y el votaje (quite el transistor smd solo se ve el restante de soldadura

Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Lo buscaste aquí ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## Dls

Fogonazo creo que es este?? en la pagina 30 (del rar que subiste en el tema)
codigo: A9,   Device: SI2309DS,  Manufacturer: Sil,   Base: M,   Package: SOT23,   Leaded Equivalent/Data:  P-ch mosfet, 60V 0.1A        

Estoy correcto?
si es asi entonces el reemplazo a pedir en la tienda de electronicos es este: SI2309DS    
o donde crees que pueda sacarlo?

tengo otro bluray de yonque, crees que pueda encontrarlo ahi?  o que me recomiendas

un saludo y abrazo


----------



## zopilote

No quiero desmerecer los otros post, pero en el foro tienes un post donde puedes bajarte un SMD databook con casi todos los codigos existentes, en tu caso los primeros dos letras son los mas significativos los demas solo mensionan donde fue construido y en que fecha.


----------



## Dls

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> No quiero desmerecer los otros post, pero en el foro tienes un post donde puedes bajarte un SMD databook con casi todos los codigos existentes, en tu caso los primeros dos letras son los mas significativos los demas solo mensionan donde fue construido y en que fecha.



pero entonces estoy en lo correcto que puse ahorita????


----------



## fdesergio

pero un Tr que en su colector tenga tierra y en su emisor 12Vcc no me parece un TR , no sera un regulador???  no tenes el esuqema de dicho aparato?? cual es el modelo o la marca???  yo lo dudaria???


----------



## Dls

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> pero un Tr que en su colector tenga tierra y en su emisor 12Vcc no me parece un TR , no sera un regulador???  no tenes el esuqema de dicho aparato?? cual es el modelo o la marca???  yo lo dudaria???



Hola que tal, estube buscando el manuel y por mas que lo busque no lo encontre, un regulador no creo porque viene impreso en la placa como Q es un transistor, y cheque la lista SMD de fogonazo y resulta ser que es un transistor FET

donde puedo encontrar ese fet?


----------



## dark089

hola que tal compañeros necesito ayuda con unos transistores ya que no los encuentro
viene marcado con la matricula 62792 de la marca rca 

 espero alguien me eche la mano saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos eran los de salida de las viejas Peavey 

RCA 62792 = 2N3055 

Podés usar MJ15024 , MJ15003 o MJ15015


----------



## Enrique Espitia

Alguien tiene el datasheet o la hoja de datos que es lo mismo del transistor x44h384 y no saben que transistores tienen casi las mismas caracteristicas ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te fijaste por aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tabla-transistores-rf-15572/


----------



## DavidFelipe

Buen día compañeros del foro, ando en busca de reemplazos para el jfet 2SK30A o comúnmente K30A, ya que voy a armarme un pedal que postean en el foro y tiene un par de estos, por ahí leí unos reemplazos pero aun mas complicados de conseguir jaja, Saludos.


----------



## solaris8

podrias probar con el 2N4340 es canal n y de 50 volts

http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/datasheet/078/2N4340-pdf.php


----------



## mario17farias

Gente, tengo un proyecto sin terminar que consiste en un amplificador de 200W de la pagina de la rockola, obviamente todo fue antes de conocer este grandioso foro, la misma utiliza los 2sc5200 como finales, el tema esta en que cuando compre los transistores encontre un post en este foro que trataba de TR falsificados y como reconocerlos, fue a partir de entonces que estoy formando parte de esta grandiosa comunidad, en fin, de decir que los TR que compres son completamente truchos pero quisiera terminar este proyecto y mi consulta es si puedo reemplazar esos TR con TIP35C, se que los tips manejan menos voltaje, pero eso no es problema,debería cambiar algunos componentes de la placa si es factible el cambió? o podría hacer el reemplazo directo? obviamente el voltaje lo cambiaría a menos según lo que soporten los TIP en la hoja de datos.

Saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:
			
		

> Gente, tengo un proyecto sin terminar que consiste en un amplificador de 200W de la pagina de la rockola, obviamente todo fue antes de conocer este grandioso foro, la misma utiliza los 2sc5200 como finales, el tema esta en que cuando compre los transistores encontre un post en este foro que trataba de TR falsificados y como reconocerlos, fue a partir de entonces que estoy formando parte de esta grandiosa comunidad, en fin, de decir que los TR que compres son completamente truchos pero quisiera terminar este proyecto y mi consulta es si puedo reemplazar esos TR con TIP35C, se que los tips manejan menos voltaje, pero eso no es problema,debería cambiar algunos componentes de la placa si es factible el cambió? o podría hacer el reemplazo directo? obviamente el voltaje lo cambiaría a menos según lo que soporten los TIP en la hoja de datos.
> 
> Saludos....



Todo depende de la tensión de tu fuente de alimentación, los *TIP35C* solo pueden manejar hasta ±50Vcc


----------



## mario17farias

Efectivamente así es mi amigo, la placa originalmente debería recibir una tensión de +-46V DC, pero si utilizo los TIP bajaría la tensión a +-40V DC.


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente así es mi amigo, la placa originalmente debería recibir una tensión de +-46V DC, pero si utilizo los TIP bajaría la tensión a +-40V DC.



En teoría no hace falta reducir la tensión.
Solo debes asegurarte que los transistores sean originales (O de la mejor calidad que puedas conseguir)


----------



## mario17farias

Gracias Fogo, entonces me pongo manos a la obra y consigo lo TIP.
Saludos...


----------



## mario17farias

De nuevo por aquí, tengo el pcb del APEX AX-11, que tiene como finales a los BD249C y BD250C
estuve comparando el BD249C con el  TIP35C y la única diferencia que encontre entre los dos fue esta:

TIP35C   VEBO = 100V                                

BD249C
VEBO = 5.0V

me serviría como reemplazo el TIP35C y el TIP36C...

Saludos.....


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:
			
		

> De nuevo por aquí, tengo el pcb del APEX AX-11, que tiene como finales a los BD249C y BD250C
> estuve comparando el BD249C con el  TIP35C y la única diferencia que encontre entre los dos fue esta:
> 
> TIP35C   VEBO = 100V
> 
> BD249C
> VEBO = 5.0V
> 
> me serviría como reemplazo el TIP35C y el TIP36C...
> 
> Saludos.....



Cuando consultes por posibilidades de reemplazos, publica los datasheet´s de las alternativas.


----------



## mario17farias

Perdón Señor Fogonazo...

Le adjunto los datasheets si a eso se refería.

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Sip, son compatibles.


----------



## mario17farias

Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## jonathanriv

Que transistor puedo ocupar para reemplzar el BC639, ya que he ocupado el bd139 y aveces es un poco inestable, segun lei el bc639 ya esta descontinuado 

Saludos ...


----------



## pandacba

Aqui en mi pais lo consigo sin dificultad, no tiene nada de extraordinario, lo fabrican varios fabricantes incluido ONsemi, que clase de inestabilidad tenes? en que lo utilizas, el BD139 es muy bueno



Ah, perdón si queres reemplazar el BC639 por el BD139, dependiendo de la alimentación del ciruito vas a tener problemas el primero soporta hasta 100v el segundo no


----------



## jonathanriv

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui en mi pais lo consigo sin dificultad, no tiene nada de extraordinario, lo fabrican varios fabricantes incluido ONsemi, que clase de inestabilidad tenes? en que lo utilizas, el BD139 es muy bueno
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, perdón si queres reemplazar el BC639 por el BD139, dependiendo de la alimentación del ciruito vas a tener problemas el primero soporta hasta 100v el segundo no



aqui en las tiendas no lo encontre es para un cerco electrico, pues me dijeronn que aveces le ponen un tip 41 o el bd139 porque el bc639 no se consigue


----------



## pandacba

En que parte del circuito? ya que es de 100V pero solo puede manejar 600mW en cambiio un TIP41C o D manejan hasta 6A el C es hasta 100V  y el D hasta 120V y unños 65W como veras son transistores muy diferentes uno de otros, por eso es importante saber donde van para ayudarte eficazmente.
Porque no subes el esquema en cuestión?


----------



## jonathanriv

aqui esta el c639 va junto al oscilador (transformmmador de Ferrita)


----------



## pandacba

Claro es el que hace de Swich, y a que frecuencia trabaja el sistema? Alli necesitas un transistor de conmutación, no el BD139, por eso tenes problemas, un MJ13005 sería mucho más adecuado
Incluso un BUT11AF te puede servir todo depende de la frecuencia de trabajo, este último esta en 1Mhz y el motorola un mínimo de 4Mhz

ahora que me fijo que pones C369 me queda la duda porque decis que no se consigue no seria un *2SC639?*


----------



## jonathanriv

muchas gracias pandacba, buscare uno de esos en realidad era lo que me pasaba al principio quise medir voltajes y frecuencia del oscilador pero su funcionamiento cambiaba al poner las puntas del osciloscopio, también hice la prueba con un c2383 y solo funciono un circuito y el otro no, ojala pudieras darme una explicación del circuito porque en electrónica analógica estoy perdido, de hecho si pudieras decirme una forma de medir el oscilador te lo agradecería... Saludos


----------



## car lost

Transistor equivalente al:  A798
es un transistor doble de 5 patitas B.C.E.C.B y no lo he podido conseguir es de un amplificador de audio ...O SI SE PUEDE CON 2 SEPARADOS Y UNIENDO LOS EMISORES


----------



## pandacba

Son muy raros yo tengo de esos pero son dificiles de conseguir, esos transistores son para entradas diferenciales hay otros modelos pero en general son dificiles de conseguir. Prova en alguna casa internacional de venta por catalogo o internet como DigiKey o similar
La nomenclatura correcta es *2SA798*, por último se puede reemplazar por un par apareado al 5% de buena calidad


----------



## nasaserna

Seguro que leiste bien los datos, pon una imagen pues esa referencia me da con un transistor sencillo no doble, el caso nte290a,


----------



## pandacba

Mira aquí esta casa de UK lo tiene tiene muy buen servicio, yo le compro habitualmente, el costo de envio es muy accesible
http://www.littlediode.com/componen...2SA798&image.x=42&image.y=5&search_redirect=Y

Un reemplazo posible es el *NTE43*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tema ya tratado muchas veces :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=2SA798&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D1001082%23post1001082&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fnewreply.php%3Fdo%3Dpostreply%26t%3D65406&ss=16j256j2

Podés comprar 10 de cualquiera de éstos y aparearlos

BC557
BC560
2SA1015
KSA992


----------



## car lost

muchas gracias amigos me sirvió mucho su ayuda


----------



## pandacba

Otros muy buenos y que soportan más tensión que los que te indico Due es el 2N5401, que anda muy bien, de echo lo utilzo directamente y en el caso de necesita nPn esta el 2N5451


----------



## jonathanriv

ok lo buscare como *2SC639* y comento, porque ya puse el mje13005 y funciona unos segundos despues se queman

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

LLevo ya un tiempo buscando en internet alguna guía de los puntos que se deben tener en cuenta para considerar a un componente como equivalente directo, se que por ejemplo en el caso de los transistores se busca su polaridad  tensiones, disipación,  temperatura de ruptura   intensidad y ganancia pero (igual y les parezcan preguntas torpes pero soy novato y autodidacta ) 
se puede cambiar un transistor común por uno de potencia ? 
afecta a un circuito si cambiamos a un transistor por otro de mayor beta?
Les agradezco y espero me puedan despejar estas duda un saludo cordial.


----------



## tupolev

Mira por aquí.

http://alltransistors.com/es/

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Lo primero que debo hacer para buscar un equivalente es saber en que lo voy a utilizar, en alta o en baja frecuencia, conmutación o una aplicación lineal, eso me llevara a determinar otras carácteristicas
Por ejemplo en conmutación el beta no tiene tanta imprtancia, y prevalete el FT o frecuencia de trancisión, es deci a la velocidad que puede trabajar, si mi aplicación utilzaba uno 2Mhz, uno de 4 o 6 Mhz no sera problema pero si uno de 1 o de 2Mhz
La tesión máxima de trabajo, la corriente y la disipación a veces puede importar el tipo de càpsula y tener en cuenta la distribución de terminales, otros itemes es saber si mi originarl lleva diodos o resistencias internas  por otro lado si Bjt, efecto de campo  o un mosfet si lleva zeners o no y como se hace para esto

Lo primero es buscar la hoja de datos del componente a reemplaza tomar todos los datos carácterisiticos y con esos y a la web de alguno de los fabricantes alli en sus paginas han dispuesto desde hace tiempo  una busqueda por paràmetros, Una vez definidos estos lo introducimos y nos arrojara uno o un grupo que cumple con tales carácteristicas, nos decisdimos por uno o dos y obtenemos su hoja de datos para cotejar y finalmente elegimos el más parecido

Otra alternativa es comprar los manuales Eca son muy buenos, pero nada es infalible

Hace tiempo necesitaba un mosfet para una fuente lo hubicaron por unas tablas muy conocidas, y me dieron el equivalente, cuando lo coloque y encendi se murió en el acto, entonces fui busque la hoja de datos del original y la del reemplazo y contraste, electricamente hubiera sdio el indicado pero habia un detalle, original llevaba unos zener internos de protección y el reemplazo no, busque otros que si lo tuvieran y con esa lista    consegui uno, lo coloque y hasta el dia de hoy funciona ok.

Nada reemplaza el conocimiento y la experiencia


----------



## tiago

davidseb dijo:


> temperatura de ruptura   ...


¿Temperatura de ruptura?

Salút.


----------



## taw308

Hola buenas tardes. 
¿Alguien conoce un reemplazo para el BD140? 
Ya se que no tiene nada de especial, pero los que compré o conseguí son de pésima calidad; y por eso quería probar otra alternativa.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

taw308 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes.
> ¿Alguien conoce un reemplazo para el BD140?
> Ya se que no tiene nada de especial, pero los que compré o conseguí son de pésima calidad; y por eso quería probar otra alternativa.


BD136 (hasta 45 Volt) BD138 (hasta 60 Volt) MJE712 TIP127


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MJE350


----------



## taw308

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> MJE350


Esa maneja sólo 0.5A


----------



## Fogonazo

taw308 dijo:


> Esa maneja sólo 0.5A


Tal vez si aclararas los requerimientos del transistor se te podría dar una respuesta mas precisa


----------



## ricbevi

taw308 dijo:


> Esa maneja sólo 0.5A


Si no definís cuales parámetros que son importantes a la hora de decidir que dispositivo a usar tendrás respuestas variadas porque también es cierto que este transistor soporta Vce de 300Vdc y el BD140, solo 80Vdc así como la potencia máxima en un caso es de 12.5W y otro es de 20W.

PD: nos pisamos con Don Fogonazo


----------



## taw308

Este transistor está en la etapa de salida vertical de un TV Philips de 29". 
No veo muchas opciones de transistores en el mercado...


----------



## Eduardo

¿Y cómo sabés que son de pésima calidad y no otro problema?


----------



## J2C

.


En esa etapa de salida vertical de tv's Philips el problema suele ser un electrolítico de baja capacidad (1 a 10 uF x 160V) que se encuentra próximo al fly back y filtra la alimentación del vertical.


Se dañan fácilmente por la amplitud de los pulsos que deben filtrar, me ha costado encontrar ese problema en su momento



Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

taw308 dijo:


> Esa maneja sólo 0.5A



Cómo drivers en audio se los suele poner en paralelo


----------



## DJ T3

Para futuras consultas sobre reemplazo de transistores, utilizar éstas páginas ANTES de escribir aquí;
Todos los transistores. Hoja de especificaciones. Equivalente. Principales características. Datasheet
https://ar.mouser.com/
https://www.digikey.com/es
Allí podrán filtrar y comparar, hay mas, pero esas son las mas conocidas


----------



## unmonje

Número de Parte: BD140
Polaridad de transistor: PNP

ESPECIFICACIONES MÁXIMAS​Disipación total del dispositivo (Pc): 12 W
Tensión colector-base (Vcb): 80 V
Tensión colector-emisor (Vce): 80 V
Tensión emisor-base (Veb): 5 V
Corriente del colector DC máxima (Ic): 1 A
Temperatura operativa máxima (Tj): 150 °C

CARACTERÍSTICAS ELÉCTRICAS​Producto de corriente -- ganancia — ancho de banda (ft): 50 MHz
Ganancia de corriente contínua (hfe): 40
Empaquetado / Estuche: TO126


----------



## taw308

Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabés que son de pésima calidad y no otro problema?


Buenas Eduardo. 
Compré unos cuantos y no me funcionaron antes en otros circuitos. También utilicé el "método DOSMETROS" para ponerlos a prueba y el resultado fue . Estoy en una mala racha con los PNP


----------



## Eduardo

taw308 dijo:


> Compré unos cuantos y no me funcionaron antes en otros circuitos. También utilicé el "método DOSMETROS" para ponerlos a prueba y el resultado fue . Estoy en una mala racha con los PNP


Ahi me mataste, no sé cual es el método de Dosmetros.

Te preguntaba porque con los componentes falsificados lo común es que el chip sea mas chico y pegado asi nomás a la base. En consecuencia tiene menor capacidad de disipación y si se lo exige se quema. 
Pero no basta que se queme para verificar que son truchos porque hay mil causas externas que te lo pueden hacer calentar mas (y quemarse)

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje

¿ 2 Metros ? 150 mhz !!!


----------



## taw308

El "método DOSMETROS" es este.
Encontré en la chatarra un BD138 y salió andando el "ropero" este.
Respecto a la calidad de los transistores, confieso que un poco me preocupa por que hice muchas compras a distintos vendedores y todos me resultaron falsificados (y son de mediana potencia). Tal vez deba animarme a comprar en el exterior. También es cierto que el MOSFET lo está desplazando al BJT.


----------



## unmonje

Yo usaba un generador de curvas para osciloscopio hecho en casa


----------



## oozarubaka2020

Buenas tardes.

Busco reemplazo o el mismo transistor que muestro en pantalla , el problema que aun no se leer bien esos numeros si es un 1N, 2N BC etc, es un dvd phillips esta cerca al infrarojo del control remoto.

Les agradeceria cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Scooter

SRC1203 pdf, SRC1203 Description, SRC1203 Datasheet, SRC1203 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

SRC1203 Datasheet, SRC1203 datasheets, SRC1203 pdf, SRC1203 integrated circuits : AUK - NPN Silicon Transistor ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and other semiconductors.



					pdf1.alldatasheet.com
				





Parece ser ese.


----------

